# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή της προσωπικότητας

## Kleiw

Απο το e-psychology :




> Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή της Προσωπικότητας
> 
> Η Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή της Προσωπικότητας είναι μια διαταραχή στην οποία το άτομο έχει μια έντονη αίσθηση σπουδαιότητας για τον εαυτό του, ενασχολείται με φαντασιώσεις απεριόριστης επιτυχίας, έχει έντονη ανάγκη για προσοχή και θαυμασμό, δεν ανέχεται την κριτική και οι διαπροσωπικές του σχέσεις είναι επικεντρωμένες στον εαυτό του. Συχνά αναφέρονται ως αλαζονικοί. Σε γενικές γραμμές έχουν επίσης χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση. Συμπεριφέρονται εγωιστικά στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις, έχοντας την αίσθηση ότι το δικαιούνται.



Εχει κανείς εμπειρίες απο τέτοια άτομα για να μοιραστεί ? 
Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος συμπεριφοράς που είναι ο ''καλύτερος'' προς άτομα με αυτή την διαταραχή ?

----------


## Manos88

Kleiw, ήξερα ένα παιδί που πηγαίναμε μαζί τένις παλαιότερα και έπασχε από αυτήν την διαταραχή. Νομίζω ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να αντιμετωπίσεις τέτοια άτομα είναι η μούγκα και να τα αφήσεις σε έναν ειδικό. Ο,ΤΙ μα Ο,ΤΙ και να πεις εσύ δεν θα τους αγγίξει στο ελάχιστο. Νομίζω αυτό είναι το πολύ τραγικό της ιστορίας... δεν ΝΙΩΘΟΥΝ τίποτα. Δεν θα καταλάβει και να φας σφαίρα για αυτόν/αυτήν για τον λόγο τον οποίο την έφαγες... θα πει \"επειδή είμαι πολύ σημαντικός στον κόσμο\". Όχι π.χ. γιατί με αγαπάει ή γιατί με νοιάζεται. Δεν νομίζω τέτοια άτομα να αισθάνονται... ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΑΠΑΘΕΙΑΣ θα έπρεπε να την λένε.

Νομίζω όμως ότι θεωρείται πιο ήπεια διαταραχή από άλλες όπως οριακή,σχιζότυπη κτλ... Ίσως γιατί το άτομο δεν βασανίζεται ΤΟΣΟ πολύ...

----------


## Kleiw

Ναι , αλλα αυτά τα άτομα δεν θα πανε στον ειδικό ποτέ παραδεχομενα το πρόβλημα τους .

Εχω μια θεία που μάλλον εχει αυτή τη διαταραχή . (Είναι μεγάλη ιστορία .) 

Αλλα είναι μέλος της οικογένειας και επειδή είναι πολύ εγωκεντρική στο παρελθόν είχα γίνει το θύμα της (για να είμαι κοντα της), τον τελευταίο χρόνο έχω κόψει κάθε επαφή . Νιώθω βέβαια ελευθερωμένη απο τον ρόλο που μου ειχε δώσει , αλλα αναρρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει καλύτερη λύση .

Ισως να μην υπαρχει ......... αφού νιώθω οτι δεν μπορώ να θέσω τα όρια μου και να με σέβονται .

----------


## Manos88

Ακριβώς kleiw δεν θα πάνε ποτέ σε ειδικό ΕΣΥ πρέπει να τα πας.

----------


## Kleiw

Ακόμα και να βρεις τέχνασμα για να τους πας (δύσκολο) , αναρρωτιέμαι ο ειδικός πως θα καταφέρει να κερδίσει την εμπιστοσύνη τους χωρίς να τους δίνει συνεχή επιβεβαίωση . 
(οπως λέει και παραπάνω η πηγή , τα άτομα αυτά δεν ανεχονται την κριτική - αλλο αν τα ίδια την εξασκούν :P)

----------


## Manos88

Επίσης ο ψυχολόγος-ψυχίατρος πρέπει να έχει μεγάλη εμπειρία πάνω στον τομέα αφού οι περισσότερες μορφές ψυχοθεραπείας καθώς και τα φάρμακα δεν βοηθάνε.

----------


## weird

Τα άτομα που είναι νάρκισσοι,
εχουν χασει το αληθινό τους πρόσωπο.
Εμαθαν, απο μικρή ηλικία να υιοθετούν προσωπεία για να ειναι ΑΡΕΣΤΟΙ. Ετσι συνηθως, τα ατομα αυτα υποφερουν απο την απωλεια του αληθινου εαυτου τους.
Εχουν χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση και τους ανησυχει ΠΩΣ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ, αν ειναι ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ.
Συχνα ζουν παγιδευμενα μεσα σε ψευδοθελω και ψευδοσυναισθηματα.
Η αλαζονία τους είναι η αμυνα τους. Κατα βαθος ειναι τρομακτικα ευθραυστα και ευαισθητα-συνηθως δεν εχουν επιγνωση αυτου του βαθους.
Ειναι ανθρωποφαγα.
Θα χρησιμοποιήσουν τους άλλους για να καλυψουν δικες τους αναγκες. Δυσκολευονται να μπουνε στην θεση τον αλλον. Εχουν μια εντονη αναγκη να παρουν και ειναι κυριευμενα απο ενα τεραστιο ΕΓΩ.
Επισης, εχουνε ιδιαιτερη δεξιοτητα στο να γινονται το επικεντρο της προσοχης και να γοητευουνε τον οποιονδηποτε επιθυμουν.
Αυτα ολα τα παραπανω ειναι δικη μου εκτιμηση παρά επιστημονική γνώση.

----------


## liberchild

ωχ παναγίτσα μου !!!!!

----------


## weird

Νομιζω Κλειω
πως ο καλυτερος τροπος προσεγγισης θα ηταν αυτος της αμεσοτητας.
Καθε φορα που νιωθω οτι δεν με ακους και εισαι απορροφημενος στον εαυτο σου σου το λεω.
Σου δινω ενα καλο feedback για το πως με κανουν να αισθανομαι οι διαφορες συμπεριφορες σου.
Επισης, προστατευω αρκετα τον εαυτο μου ωστε να μην μπαινω στην θεση του εξυπηρετητη.
Χαρασσω καθαρα ορια, δειχνοντας συναμα οτι νοιαζομαι.
Επειδη μαλλον θα δυσκολευτει να το πιστεψει οτι νοιαζεσαι και θα θελει να το αποδειξεις με τον δικο του τροπο, του εξηγεις οτι οταν ΕΣΥ νοιαζεσαι το ΕΚΦΡΑΕΙΣ ετσι κι οχι οπως θα ηθελε αυτος.
Επισης ατακες του τυπου δεν περιστρεφονται ολα γυρω απο εσενα θα βοηθουσαν.
Απφυγε την κριτικη. Η μαλλον, μεταμφιεσε την. 
Αν τον κατηγορησεις για κατι, θα αμυνθει.
Αν απλα περιγραψεις (οχι την απαισια συμπεριφορα του αλλα) το ποσο απαισια αισθανεσαι μετα απο κατι που εκανε, ισως προχωρησει στο να κανει ο ιδιος την κριτικη του.
Επισης, οταν ειστε κοντα δωσε του με εναν τροπο που εσυ θα επιλεξεις αγαπη.
Τα παιδια αυτα χρειαζονται πολλη αγαπη.
Στην περιπτωση αυτη προσεχε τα \"θελω κι αλλο\" του.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> ωχ παναγίτσα μου !!!!!


Τι επαθες παιδι? Με τρομαζεις:P!!!!!

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> Νιώθω βέβαια ελευθερωμένη απο τον ρόλο που μου ειχε δώσει , αλλα αναρρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει καλύτερη λύση .
> 
> Ισως να μην υπαρχει ......... αφού νιώθω οτι δεν μπορώ να θέσω τα όρια μου και να με σέβονται .


οποιο ρολο κ ν σου δώσουν πρεπει να τον αποδεχτείς κ εσύ...σωστα?

αν νιωθεις οτι εσυ δεν μπορεις να θέσεις τα ορια σου κ το να κερδισεις το σεβασμό που θέλεις, το προβλημα δεν ειναι οι άλλοι...αλλα πώς φτάνεις εσύ σ αυτο το σημειο. 

ειναι συνηθώς πιο εύκολο να εντοπιζουμε τί φταίει με τους άλλους...αλλα νομιζω πιο χρήσιμο να δουμε τί κανουμε εμεις...

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> Νιώθω βέβαια ελευθερωμένη απο τον ρόλο που μου ειχε δώσει , αλλα αναρρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει καλύτερη λύση .
> 
> Ισως να μην υπαρχει ......... αφού νιώθω οτι δεν μπορώ να θέσω τα όρια μου και να με σέβονται .
> ...

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Τα άτομα που είναι νάρκισσοι,
> εχουν χασει το αληθινό τους πρόσωπο.
> Εμαθαν, απο μικρή ηλικία να υιοθετούν προσωπεία για να ειναι ΑΡΕΣΤΟΙ. Ετσι συνηθως, τα ατομα αυτα υποφερουν απο την απωλεια του αληθινου εαυτου τους.
> Εχουν χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση και τους ανησυχει ΠΩΣ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ, αν ειναι ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ.
> Συχνα ζουν παγιδευμενα μεσα σε ψευδοθελω και ψευδοσυναισθηματα.
> Η αλαζονία τους είναι η αμυνα τους. Κατα βαθος ειναι τρομακτικα ευθραυστα και ευαισθητα-συνηθως δεν εχουν επιγνωση αυτου του βαθους.
> Ειναι ανθρωποφαγα.
> Θα χρησιμοποιήσουν τους άλλους για να καλυψουν δικες τους αναγκες. Δυσκολευονται να μπουνε στην θεση τον αλλον. Εχουν μια εντονη αναγκη να παρουν και ειναι κυριευμενα απο ενα τεραστιο ΕΓΩ.
> ...


weird εχεις γνωρίσει τέτοια άτομα ?

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Νομιζω Κλειω
> πως ο καλυτερος τροπος προσεγγισης θα ηταν αυτος της αμεσοτητας.
> Καθε φορα που νιωθω οτι δεν με ακους και εισαι απορροφημενος στον εαυτο σου σου το λεω.
> Σου δινω ενα καλο feedback για το πως με κανουν να αισθανομαι οι διαφορες συμπεριφορες σου.
> Επισης, προστατευω αρκετα τον εαυτο μου ωστε να μην μπαινω στην θεση του εξυπηρετητη.
> Χαρασσω καθαρα ορια, δειχνοντας συναμα οτι νοιαζομαι.
> Επειδη μαλλον θα δυσκολευτει να το πιστεψει οτι νοιαζεσαι και θα θελει να το αποδειξεις με τον δικο του τροπο, του εξηγεις οτι οταν ΕΣΥ νοιαζεσαι το ΕΚΦΡΑΕΙΣ ετσι κι οχι οπως θα ηθελε αυτος.
> Επισης ατακες του τυπου δεν περιστρεφονται ολα γυρω απο εσενα θα βοηθουσαν.
> ...



wierd αυτο που περριγράφεις εκφράζει και την δική μου σκέψη για τον ιδανικό τρόπο συμπεριφοράς .
Βέβαια όπως ήδη ανέφερα πρόκειται για θεία (οχι για παιδι) και το οτι συνήθισε σε κάποιον τρόπο συμπεριφορας ολα αυτά τα χρόνια (και οχι μονο προς εμένα, αλλα γενικά) αυξάνει την δυσκολία αντιμετώπισης .
Επιπλέον , το να της εξηγώ με χαμόγελο και θετική διάθεση , οτι νοιάζομαι παρόλου που την επισκεπτόμουνα μια ή δυο φορές την εβδομάδα και οτι εχω αρκετά πράγματα να κάνω , είναι κατι που δεν το κατανόησε ποτέ . Παρέμενε αυτό το βλέμμα καχυποψίας και μου έλεγε οτι αν ήθελα θα μπορούσα .
Πλεον δεν την επισκέπτομαι πια , μετά απο μια δική της αντιμετώπιση που πραγματικά δεν περίμενα .
Εβγαλε τόσο μίσος και κακία , σε μια σημαντική για εμένα στιγμή .
Τωρα , αν με πετύχει στο δρόμο , συνεχίζει να με κοιτά με καχυποψία . 
Ποτε της δεν κατάλαβε τις προθέσεις μου ....... το πόσο με αδίκησε .............. 
Ποτε της δεν παραδέχτηκε οτι έκανε το παραμικρο λαθάκι , ενω εχω δεχτεί άπειρη κριτική ....... ενώ κριτικάρει όλον τον κόσμο ......... και κουτσομπολεύει ολον τον κόσμο , εκτός απο τον εαυτό της !!!

----------


## Sofia

Κλειώ απο τα αρχικά στοιχεία που παρέθεσες, φανταζομαι πως δεν εχεις την απαιτηση να καταλαβει καποιος για το αν η σχεση αφορουσε εσενα ως ανηλικη κ ορια που ειχαν τεθει τοτε. Παρολα αυτά συμφωνω πως στην παιδικη ηλικια δεν μπορεις να θεσεις ορια. Μπορεις ομως να το κανεις ενηλικη. 

Επισης δεν θεωρω οτι βοηθά το να κανεις διάγνωση της θειας, αν ειναι ή οχι ναρκισσιστική προσωπικοτητα. Δεν νομιζω οτι σε βοηθά....Ολα αυτα που περιγράφεις μπορει να τα κανει κ ενας ανθρωπος που δεν κατατάσσεται σ αυτην την κατηγορια...Αλλάζει κατι?

Αν δεν εχει σεβαστει εσενα η συγκεκριμενη γυναικα το προβλημα ειναι δικό της. Εσυ οπως λες εκανες οτι μπορουσες....ποιο ειναι απο δώ κ περα το προβλημα σου?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Τα άτομα που είναι νάρκισσοι,
> εχουν χασει το αληθινό τους πρόσωπο.
> Εμαθαν, απο μικρή ηλικία να υιοθετούν προσωπεία για να ειναι ΑΡΕΣΤΟΙ. Ετσι συνηθως, τα ατομα αυτα υποφερουν απο την απωλεια του αληθινου εαυτου τους.
> ...


Εχω διαβασει για τετοια ατομα, εχω ακουσει την ψυχολογο μου να μιλα για τη διαταραχη, εχω γνωρισει τετοια ατομα σε διαφορετικο βαθμο το καθενα βεβαια κι εχω αναγνωρισει και στον εαυτο μου καποια τετοια στοιχεια...τα οποια παλεψα και πιστευω ειμαι σε καλο δρομο.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Νομιζω Κλειω
> πως ο καλυτερος τροπος προσεγγισης θα ηταν αυτος της αμεσοτητας.
> Καθε φορα που νιωθω οτι δεν με ακους και εισαι απορροφημενος στον εαυτο σου σου το λεω.
> ...


Κλειω, οι μεγαλοι ανθρωποι αλλαζουν πολυ δυσκολα. Συχνα δεν ειναι διατεθειμενοι για κατι τετοιο.
Το καταλαβαινω οτι εχεις πληγωθει απο την θεια σου.
Οτι εχεις ενα δεσιμο που τραβα απο παλια μαζι της ισως.
ομως τωρα πια, βλεπεις καθαρα πια ειναι.
Μην την αφηνεις να σε βλαπτει.
Φαινεται να εχει επιλεξει να πορευεται ετσι και δυσκολο να αλλαξει τωρα.
Πιστευω οτι ειναι ματαιο σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις να θελουμε να δωσουμε στον αλλο να καταλαβει, οσο δικιο κι αν εχουμε. 
Προσωπικα εχω φυγει απο σχεσεις οπου άδικηθηκα με τον χειροτερο τροπο και δεν διεκδικησα απο τα ατομα αυτα τη δικαιωση.
Με δικαιωσα εγω. Κι αυτο αρκουσε.

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Κλειώ απο τα αρχικά στοιχεία που παρέθεσες, φανταζομαι πως δεν εχεις την απαιτηση να καταλαβει καποιος για το αν η σχεση αφορουσε εσενα ως ανηλικη κ ορια που ειχαν τεθει τοτε. Παρολα αυτά συμφωνω πως στην παιδικη ηλικια δεν μπορεις να θεσεις ορια. Μπορεις ομως να το κανεις ενηλικη. 
> 
> Επισης δεν θεωρω οτι βοηθά το να κανεις διάγνωση της θειας, αν ειναι ή οχι ναρκισσιστική προσωπικοτητα. Δεν νομιζω οτι σε βοηθά....Ολα αυτα που περιγράφεις μπορει να τα κανει κ ενας ανθρωπος που δεν κατατάσσεται σ αυτην την κατηγορια...Αλλάζει κατι?
> 
> Αν δεν εχει σεβαστει εσενα η συγκεκριμενη γυναικα το προβλημα ειναι δικό της. Εσυ οπως λες εκανες οτι μπορουσες....ποιο ειναι απο δώ κ περα το προβλημα σου?


Sofia απαίτηση δεν εχω καμμία . Αν και η θέληση είναι καλοδεχούμενη . :)
Ολα τα παραπάνω εχουν στόχο την κατανόηση .
Η ταμπέλα μπορεί να είναι λάθος , σε συζήτηση με συγγενή ψυχολόγο , ειπώθηκε ως πιθανό ενδεχομενο .
Περιγράφει όμως αρκετα συνοπτικά κάποια χαρακτηριστικά , κατα την γνώμη μου .
Θελησα να μοιραστούμε εμπειρίες , που ίσως με βοηθήσουν να κατανοήσω ........
Εξάλλου είναι πιθανό στο μέλλον να αναθεωρήσω την στάση μου απέναντι στη θεία και θέλω να προετοιμαστω .
Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως γιατί με βάζεις σε θέση απολογίας ή κάνω λάθος ?

----------


## Sofia

οχι, οχι καμια τέτοια θέση..!!!!!
Μήπως εσύ νιωθεις έτσι ?:) οτι πρεπει δλδ να απολογηθεις?

Υποθέτω απο οσα διαβάζω κ βάζοντας τον εαυτο μου στη θέση σου, πως θα θελα να καταννοησω τη συμπεριφορά της θείας μου, ισως να την \"εξηγήσω\" κάπως...κ έτσι να με ποναει λιγοτερο (ίσως).

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μερικοί άνθρωποι μεγαλώνουν πιστεύοντας πως όλα τους ανήκουν και έχουν μόνο δικαιώματα. Είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο, ειδικά μες τις οικογένειες και τα ....σόγια.
Για να παραθέσω και τη δική μου εμεπιρία, μετά το χαμό της μαμάς, αναγκαστικά και ενώ είχα απομακρυνθεί εντελώς από θείες, θείους, ξαδέλφια, ξαφνικά και λόγω των καταστάσεων ήρθα πιο κοντά με κάποιους που μιλούσα σχεδόν σπάνια.
Ανακάλυψα πως τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο και η μεγαλύτερη κατάρα είναι να καταδικαζόμαστε σε μια συνεχή επικοινωνία με άτομα που δεν ταιριάζουμε και μερικές φορές δεν εκτιμάμε. 
Δυστυχως οι σχέσεις αίματος μερικές φορές μας παραπλανούν και εδώ θέλω να σε ρωτήσω κάτι Κλειώ.
Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ, πως αν αυτή η γυναίκα δεν ήταν θεία σου, θα συμπεριλαμβανόταν στον κύκλο των ανθρώπων που εκτιμάς και χρειάζεσαι?

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> οχι, οχι καμια τέτοια θέση..!!!!!
> Μήπως εσύ νιωθεις έτσι ?:) οτι πρεπει δλδ να απολογηθεις?
> 
> Υποθέτω απο οσα διαβάζω κ βάζοντας τον εαυτο μου στη θέση σου, πως θα θελα να καταννοησω τη συμπεριφορά της θείας μου, ισως να την \"εξηγήσω\" κάπως...κ έτσι να με ποναει λιγοτερο (ίσως).


ok :)

Θέλω να κατανοήσω και να εξετάσω εναλλακτικές λύσεις .

----------


## Kleiw

Ξερεις Θεοφανία , 

εχει εναν αέρα και προβάλει τον εαυτό της με τέτοιο τρόπο , ωστε σίγουρα την προσεχεις . 

Είναι και ωραία γυναίκα .

Και φαίνεται τόσο σίγουρη και οτι ξέρει πάντα το σωστό και πράττει το σωστό .

Ειχα συναισθηματικές ελλείψεις απο την μητέρα μου και η ίδια θέλησε να πάρει κατι παραπάνω απο το ρόλο μιας απλής θείας , μιας και δεν είχε παιδιά .

Ομως μακαρι να είχε περιοριστεί στην αγάπη . Την μητέρα μου δεν την αποδέχτηκε ποτέ ως νύφη και νιώθω οτι την μισούσε .

Δεν θέλησα ποτε να παρω θέση (παρολο που και εχω είχα προβλήματα με την μητερα μου) και αυτό μου το χτυπούσε .

Αν είναι δυνατόν ? Γιατί πρέπει να εκφράσω και εγω μίσος ? Γιατί ήταν τόσο απαραίτητο για εκείνη ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Θα σου πω άλλη μια μικρή ιστορία....

Όταν παντρεύτηκαν οι γονείς μου, ήταν πολύ φτωχοί και έπρεπε να δουλεύουν και οι δύο. 
Εμένα με άφηναν σε μια θεία μου, η οποία ήταν και πλούσια και δεν είχε δικά της παιδιά. 
Σου μιλάω για ηλικία 2-3 χρονών. Η θεία μου είχε άτυχο γάμο, άτυχη ζωή γενικότερα και μια ζωή είχε πρόβλημα με τη μαμά μου. Ενώ τα πρώτα χρόνια που μεγάλωνα την αγαπούσα, αργότερα κατάλαβα ότι είχε τόση εμπάθεια με τη μαμά μου που έφτασα στο σημείο να μη θέλω να τη βλέπω. Εκείνη μια ζωή, ακόμη και σήμερα, προσπαθεί να με προσεγγίσει.
Θέλω να πω, μήπως τελικά ο πόλεμος για σένα, δεν ήταν για την αγάπη σου, αλλά μεταξύ τους?
Και μήπως η θεία σου, λανθασμένα, περίμενε από σένα το ρόλο της κόρης που δεν είχε ποτέ και φυσικά δεν μπορούσες να αναλάβεις? Γιατί πέρα από τα πιθανά προβλήματα που μπορεί να έχεις με τη μαμά σου, δεν παύει να κατέχει τον ρόλο που δεν μπορεί καμία άλλη να πάρει μες την ψυχή σου.
Μήπως όλα αυτά σε συνδυασμο, την κάνουν να βγάζει τόση κακία απέναντι σου και να μη καταλαβαίνει την αγάπη που της αναλογεί?

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by liberchild_
> ωχ παναγίτσα μου !!!!!
> 
> 
> Τι επαθες παιδι? Με τρομαζεις:P!!!!!



μπα τίποτις, σε είδα με είδες ξαφνικά και τρομάξαμε κι οι δυό!


:P

----------


## deleted-member141015

Kleiw, ήταν τόσο απαραίτητο για εκείνη να εκφράσεις μίσος για τη μητέρα σου, επειδή αυτό θα την έκανε να νιώσει καλύτερα, θα την έκανε να νιώσει ότι αξίζει κάτι. Είπες ότι μισούσε τη μητέρα σου...Είχε κάποιον συγκεκριμένο λόγο, της είχε κάνει κάτι η μητέρα σου; 

Γιατί λοιπόν ένα άτομο που μοιάζει τόσο σίγουρο για τον εαυτό του και τον προβάλλει με κάθε ευκαιρία τρέφει τέτοια αισθήματα; Γιατί δεν είναι σίγουρο, γιατί μέσα του πιστεύει ότι δεν έχει αξία, γιατί νιώθει ότι πράγματα σημαντικά του λείπουν ενώ οι άλλοι τα έχουν. Την ενοχλούσε που δεν συμφωνούσες με την άποψή της για τη μητέρα σου, γιατί αυτό της θύμιζε τα ελλείμματα και τις αδυναμίες της. Ήθελε επιβεβαίωση μέσω της απόρριψης των άλλων, γιατί δεν μπορούσε να δώσει η ίδια επιβεβαίωση της αξίας της στον εαυτό της. Έδινε έμφαση στο \'φαίνεσθαι\' γιατί τη γέμιζε ανασφάλεια το \'είμαι\'. 

Οι εναλλακτικές που αναζητάς αφορούν τρόπους προσέγγισης και αν ναι γιατί;

----------


## Kleiw

Την μητέρα μου δεν την δέχτηκε ποτε σαν νύφη . Δεν την θεωρούσε άρκετά άξια . 
Κατα τη θεία : δεν ήταν καλη νοικοκυρά , ήταν χωριάτισσα , δεν είχε προίκα , δεν την σεβάστηκε , δεν μαθαινε απο αυτά που τις έλεγε , ο αδερφός της κακόπεσε .
Κατα τη μαμά η θεία της μιλούσε άσχημα και δεν την δέχτηκε ποτέ .
Τελευταία η θεία μου είπε : δεν θα συγχωρήσω ποτέ την μανα σου που δεν περιποιήθηκε την μανα μου σωστά .
Κατα την μάνα μου όμως , η ίδια μετέθεσε την ευθύνη της φροντίδας της μάνας της σε αυτήν , αν και έμεναν στην ίδια πολυκατοικία . (ισως να είναι παράδοση βέβαια να το κάνει η νύφη , δεν ξέρω ακριβώς ........)

Το θέμα όμως είναι , οτι εγω βρέθηκα στη μέση αυτής της ιστορίας και δέχτηκα και απο τις δυο επιθέσεις .
Οταν ήμουν πιο μικρή , η θεία περνούσε χρονο μαζί μου και η μάνα μου ξεσπούσε σε εμένα τον θυμό της για την θεία και οχι μονο ......... 
Η θεία απο την άλλη εκανε γενικά πολύ άσχημη κριτική και κουτσομπολιό , αλλα ενδιάμεσα ηταν πιο στοργική και μου έδινε την αγκαλιά που αποζητούσα .
Εχω την αίσθηση οτι αν έκανα οτι ήθελε εκείνη , θα μ\'αγαπούσε . Αυτο νοιώθω οτι είχε ανάγκη .
Καθε τι που δεν ταίριαζε σε αυτό που σκεπτόταν , ήταν αναμφισβήτητα λάθος . Τοσο σίγουρη για όλα και τόσο απόλυτη .
Ηθελε επίσης να ελεγχει . Και αυτό που πάντα έλεγε ήταν οτι δεν συγχωρούσε την αχαριστία των άλλων . Ομως η ίδια δεν θεωρούσε οτι χρωστάει κάτι σε κάποιον και εχω λόγους που το λέω αυτό .

Ελπίζω να συμπλήρωσα κάπως την εικόνα .

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κλειώ μου..........να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
Γιατί αφού έχεις θέματα και με τη μητέρα σου, αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει είναι να καταλάβεις τη θεία σου?
Δεν είναι λίγο άδικο αυτό για τη μαμά σου? Μήπως λόγω χαμηλού μορφωτικού επιπέδου, η μητέρα σου δεν ήξερε πως να σε προσεγγίσει, κάτι που για τη θεία σου ήταν πιο εύκολο?
Εννοώ στο θέμα χειρισμού.
Τώρα, όσον αφορά στο θέμα της γιαγιάς σου, το θεωρώ έγκλημα να επικρατεί μια τέτοια άποψη, ακόμη και αν είναι παράδοση στην οικογένεια σας.....

----------


## Kleiw

Μαρίνα εδινε μεγάλη βαρύτητα στο φαίνεσθαι . Και σε αντίθεση με εμένα , που αποζητώ την επαφή και την ειλικρίνεια σε μια προσωπική σχέση , εκείνη είχε τελείως διαφορετικό προσανατολισμό . Θα ελεγα οτι ήταν κτητική , με διάθεση να έχει τον ελεγχο . Ουτε κατα διάνοια να βρει κάποιο λάθος στον εαυτό της .
Δεν ξερω τι γινόταν εντός της .......... ενοιωθε κάποια πίκρα ......... δεν εκφράστηκε ποτέ αρκετά .........

Οι εναλλακτικές που αποζητώ :
προς το παρόν την έχω ανάγκη την απόσταση . Είμαι ακόμη πληγωμένη ......... 
Ισως κάποτε να αποφορτιστούμε συναισθηματικά και να μπορούμε να έχουμε σχέση κάτω απο άλλους όρους .
Είναι δύσκολο να ξεγράφεις κάποιον απο την οικογένεια . Εξάλλου ακόμη νοιώθω οτι την αγαπάω .........

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Κλειώ μου..........να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
> Γιατί αφού έχεις θέματα και με τη μητέρα σου, αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει είναι να καταλάβεις τη θεία σου?
> Δεν είναι λίγο άδικο αυτό για τη μαμά σου? Μήπως λόγω χαμηλού μορφωτικού επιπέδου, η μητέρα σου δεν ήξερε πως να σε προσεγγίσει, κάτι που για τη θεία σου ήταν πιο εύκολο?
> Εννοώ στο θέμα χειρισμού.
> Τώρα, όσον αφορά στο θέμα της γιαγιάς σου, το θεωρώ έγκλημα να επικρατεί μια τέτοια άποψη, ακόμη και αν είναι παράδοση στην οικογένεια σας.....


Το θέμα με την μαμά μου , το εχω συζητήσει ήδη στο φόρουμ παλαιότερα . Επιπλέον , την μαμά μου την βλέπω ακόμα και μάλιστα οι σχέσεις μας καλυτερεύουν .
Η διαφορά του μορφωτικού επιπέδου υπήρχε και σίγουρα έπαιξε ρόλο , οπως και η ηλικία της μαμάς μου .
Δεν θέλω όμως να κάνω σύγκριση . Δεν βλέπω το λόγο . Απλά προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω πως βρέθηκα στη μέση . Και θελω να βρω τρόπους να το διαχειριστώ .

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μπορεί να το βλέπω συναισθηματικά, αλλά πιστεύω πως αν δεν καταλάβεις τη μαμά σου και δεν τη συγχωρήσεις, όλα τα άλλα θα είναι μπαλώματα. 
Η θεία σου βρήκε σε σένα ένα τρόπο να \"εκδικηθεί\" την επιλογή του πατέρα σου γι αυτό ίσως μέχρι και τώρα και αφού της έχεις δώσει τοσα πολλά σου βγάζει τόση κακία.
Αυτό αλήθεια δεν σε έχει προβληματίσει?
Δεν έχεις σκεφτεί πως αν υπήρχε μια άδολη αγάπη δεν θα είχες μπει τώρα σε αυτές τις σκέψεις?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> 
> Κλειω, οι μεγαλοι ανθρωποι αλλαζουν πολυ δυσκολα. Συχνα δεν ειναι διατεθειμενοι για κατι τετοιο.
> 
> *Το κατανοώ .*
> Ωραια, κατανοείς λοιπόν και το οτι αν μπεις στο τρυπακι να γινεις ο ψυχολόγος της θείας σου με σκοπό να την κάνεις να \"δει\" καλύτερα τον εαυτό της, μαλλον θα αποτύχεις και με μεγάλο συναισθηματικό κόστος για σενα. Και τι μαλλον? Σιγουρα. Κανενας δεν μπορεί να αλλαξει κανεναν, ο καθένας μονο τον εαυτό του. Ακομα κι οταν παει σε ψυχολογο καποιος, παλι ο ίδιος κανει την δουλεια, αφου προηγουμενως το εχει ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΙ.
> 
> Το καταλαβαινω οτι εχεις πληγωθει απο την θεια σου.
> 
> ...

----------


## demis-demis

Φιλοι μου καλησπερα,
εχω γνωρισει ναρκισσους....ειναι φοβεροι άνθρωποι... αλλοίμονο σ αυτους που θα βρεθουν πολύ κοντα τους...εαν δε ειναι και εξαρτητικες προσωπικοτητες, τοτε ο ναρκισσος θα λειτουργησει σαν οδοστρωτηρας...
Πολυ θα εκτιμουσα εαν με βοηθουσατε να \"απαλλαγω\" απο ναρκισσους, διοτι εχω ταση για εξαρτηση και αυτος ο συνδυασμός (ναρκισσος-εξαρτημενος) ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο για τον εξαρτημενο.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by demis-demis_
> Φιλοι μου καλησπερα,
> εχω γνωρισει ναρκισσους....ειναι φοβεροι άνθρωποι... αλλοίμονο σ αυτους που θα βρεθουν πολύ κοντα τους...εαν δε ειναι και εξαρτητικες προσωπικοτητες, τοτε ο ναρκισσος θα λειτουργησει σαν οδοστρωτηρας...
> Πολυ θα εκτιμουσα εαν με βοηθουσατε να \"απαλλαγω\" απο ναρκισσους, διοτι εχω ταση για εξαρτηση και αυτος ο συνδυασμός (ναρκισσος-εξαρτημενος) ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο για τον εξαρτημενο.


Αγαπητε, 
αντι να απαλλαγεις απο τους ναρκισσους που παντα θα υπαρχουν, γιατι δεν φροντιζεις να απαλλαγεις απο το εξαρτητικο σου προφιλ? Να το αλλαξεις. Μετα θα αλλαξουν και οι επιλογες σου πολυ πιθανον σε πιο υγιεις κατευθυνσεις.

----------


## demis-demis

φιλε weird,
πολυ πετυχημενο το σχόλιό σου...πραγματι αυτη ειναι η λύση...Ελα ομως που δεν μπορεις να το πετυχεις.... Ποιος πιστευεις ειναι ο καλυτερος τρόπος?

----------


## alexandros3

Ο \"νάρκισος\" είναι παρεξηγημένη έννοια. Δεν είναι κάποιος που απαραίτητα θα υπερηφανεύεται μπορεί να είναι και κάποιος που κλαίγεται όλη την ώρα. Ο,τιδηποτε για να ασχολήσε μαζί του.

Ένα βίντεο που λέει και κάποια σωστά γι\' αυτό

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KNjxXwPsUs

----------


## GreenPeyote

Συμφωνώ μα τον alex. Εφόσον πρόκειται για διαταραχή δεν νομίζω οτι πρέπει να αποδοκιμάζεται αυτός που το έχει γιατί δεν σημαίνει οτι σίγουρα έτσι είναι και ο χαρακτήρας του. Μία άλλη ανάγκη τον ωθεί να φέρεται έτσι που δεν είναι εμφανής...

----------


## DenSeXalase

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> Ναι , αλλα αυτά τα άτομα δεν θα πανε στον ειδικό ποτέ παραδεχομενα το πρόβλημα τους .
> 
> Εχω μια θεία που μάλλον εχει αυτή τη διαταραχή . (Είναι μεγάλη ιστορία .) 
> 
> Αλλα είναι μέλος της οικογένειας και επειδή είναι πολύ εγωκεντρική στο παρελθόν είχα γίνει το θύμα της (για να είμαι κοντα της), τον τελευταίο χρόνο έχω κόψει κάθε επαφή . Νιώθω βέβαια ελευθερωμένη απο τον ρόλο που μου ειχε δώσει , αλλα αναρρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει καλύτερη λύση .
> 
> Ισως να μην υπαρχει ......... αφού νιώθω οτι δεν μπορώ να θέσω τα όρια μου και να με σέβονται .



lol ρε μανο με πεθανες

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by demis-demis_
> φιλε weird,
> πολυ πετυχημενο το σχόλιό σου...πραγματι αυτη ειναι η λύση...Ελα ομως που δεν μπορεις να το πετυχεις.... Ποιος πιστευεις ειναι ο καλυτερος τρόπος?


Το να μην λες στον εαυτό σου \" έλα όμως που δεν μπορείς να το πετύχεις\" είναι το πρώτο βήμα.
Η πίστη και η θέληση για αλλαγή.

Μετά ξεκινά η ανεύρεση του τρόπου αλλαγής που απαιτεί μια διαδικασία αυτοπαρατήρησης και βαθύτερης συνειδητοποίησης των κινήτρων που κρύβονται πίσω απο τις διάφορες εξαρτητικές συμπεριφορες σου.

Τι αναγκες δηλαδή εξυπηρετούνται με την υιοθέτηση τέτοιων συμμπεριφορών? Μπορείς να βρεις εναν εναλλακτικό τρόπο , πιο υγιή, για την ικανοποίηση των αναγκών αυτών?

Εστω και αργοπορημένα, σου προτείνω έναν δρόμο, αν και ο καθένας, μπορεί να βρει εναν διαφορετικό δρόμο που είναι ο καλύτερος γαι τον εαυτό του.

Καλή τυχη στις προσπάθειές σου!

----------


## edin

Μακρια απο τετοιους ανθρωπους......μονο πονο προσφερουν ...σε στιβουν και οταν δεν σε χρειαζονται σε πετανε......
Η μανα μου ειναι ετσι......

----------


## connie

Μεγαλωσε σε μια ομορφη,πλουσια επαρχιακη πολη.Επιφανεις γονεις, καλη οικογενεια, βαρυ ονομα. Ειχε παντα ο,τι ηθελε, ηταν κακομαθημενη.Οσο ηταν μικρη δεν καταλαβαινε την αλαζωνικη της συμπεριφορα, την \"επαιρνε\" να τα κανει αυτα οσο ηταν υπο την \"προστασια\" των γονιων της, ειχε ενα back up . Φιλιες εκανε πολλες, οι πιο πολλες ναυαγησαν,δυο κρατησαν αρκετα χρονια, κ αυτο γιατι αφεθηκε και ηταν ο εαυτος της ή γιατι πραγματικα εκτιμησαν το τι κρυβει μεσα της ή τελος γιατι καταλαβαν πως καποιος πρεπει να την βοηθησει. Περναγε ομορφα απ\'οταν γνωρισε αυτους τους δυο φιλους, εξακολουθουσε να ειναι αλαζωνικη ομως, τωρα πια με το back up των φιλων. Και εκει που ηταν το τοπ ονομα, εκανε μια σχεση που την κατεστρεψε, εχασε και φιλους και αλαζωνεια κ ολα. Εγινε ενα σκουληκι που ντρεποταν να βγει εξω. Και μετα περασε στην Αθηνα και της ηρθε η κεραμιδα στο κεφαλι. ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Αρχικα πιαστηκε απο το γεγονος οτι περασε σε μια πολυ καλη σχολη για να επιβιωσει, αναιρεθηκε. Επειτα πιαστηκε απο το γεγονος οτι ηταν απο καλη οικογενεια, δεν εκτιμηθηκε. Ηταν καλος ανθρωπος, ηταν ομορφη, περιποιημενη, ομως παντα για να προστατεψει τον εαυτο της εβγαζε μια αλαζωνεια, μια σνομπαρια, ενα κακιασμενο υφος, ασυναισθητα. Κατεληξαν να την λενε ψωνιο και σνομπ. Αρχικα χαρηκε που την προσεξαν,μετα σκεφτηκε γιατι τα κανω ολα αυτα? Γιατι η ζωη μου ειναι τοσο αδεια? Γιατι περιμενω απο ολους την επιβεβαιωση και ειμαι κομπαρσος στην ιδια μου τη ζωη?

Για να επιβιωσω σε αυτη την πολη που ειμαι ασημη βαζω φακους, βαφω μαλλια, ψωνιζω τρελα, προσπαθω να ειμαι καλη αλλα απο ολους παιρνω απαρατηρητη. Ειμαι αυστηρη με τους ανθρωπους το ομολογω. Τον τελευταιο καιρο νομιζα πως ολοι με ζηλευουν γι αυτο εχω τοσες ατυχιες τελευταια.. Εβαλα ματακι, αλατι στην τσεπη . Τιποτα. Το μυαλο μου δεν παει καλα και το καταλαβαινω. 

Δεν ειμαι κακος ανθρωπος απλα προσπαθω να κυνηγησω και να γινω το προτυπο που πλασαρουν ολοι ως το ιδεατο.Αλλα βλεπω πως δεν περναει! Και θελω να γινω νορμαλ αλλα δεν ξερω πως. Μιζεριαζω, καθομαι σπιτι και κλαιω τη μοιρα μου.. Νιωθω τους αλλους οχι διπλα μου, απεναντι μου. :(

----------


## weird

Γράφεις «ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ», ( γιατί) «δεν εκτιμήθηκε.» 

Γράφεις «ομως παντα για να προστατεψει τον εαυτο της εβγαζε μια αλαζωνεια, μια σνομπαρια, ενα κακιασμενο υφος»

Ίσως η ασυναίσθητη αυτή άμυνά σου να οφείλεται σε αυτό που λες «Νιωθω τους αλλους οχι διπλα μου, απεναντι μου. :(¨»

Λειτουργείς δηλ. Με το να συγκρίνεις και να ανταγωνίζεσαι. Εχεις ανάγκη να νιώθεις πιο πάνω απο τους άλλους. Ετσι μόνο νιώθεις αυτοπεποίθηση. ( να σου πω οτι συχνά οι νάρκισσοι περνούν απο το ένα άκρο στο άλλο. Απο την αίσθηση του μεγαλείου, στην αίσθηση του σκουπιδιού, ανάλογα με την επιβεβαίωση που παίρνουν απο το περιβάλλον.)

Γράφεις «ειμαι ασημη βαζω φακους, βαφω μαλλια, ψωνιζω τρελα, προσπαθω να ειμαι καλη αλλα απο ολους παιρνω απαρατηρητη.»

Σαν να φοράς μια μάσκα δηλ? Ενα προσωπείο για να ελκύεις πάνω σου τα βλέμματα. Προσπαθείς, όπως λες να κηνυγήσεις αυτό που όλοι πλασάρουν ως ιδεατό. Βλέπεις οτι περνάς απαρατήρητη… κάτι άρα έκανες λάθος… Δεν ήσουν αρκετά ιδεατή γι αυτούς. 

Φυσικά αν δεν σου αναγνωρίσουν οι άλλοι οτι υπάρχεις ή οτι μετράς, θα νιώσεις ανύπαρκτη και ασήμαντη. Μιλάς για σένα, αλλά η κουβέντα σου στρέφεται στους άλλους…Γιατί έτσι είναι ο νάρκισσος, εξαρτάται απο το τι ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ και τι ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ απο τους άλλους. 

Νομίζεις πως σε ζηλεύουν και αυτό μπορεί να φτάσει και τα όρια της παράνοιας…. Γιατί ίσως εσφαλμένα πιστέυεις οτι όλοι σε βλέπουν ανταγωνιστικά, όπως τους βλέπεις ΕΣΥ.

Λοιπόν, χρειάζεσαι δουλειά.
Να βρεις, γιατί είσαι έτσι.
Με έναν ειδικό, που θα του εξηγήσεις όλα αυτά.
Και μέτα, όλα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους :)

----------


## world

Γεια σας.

Πρώτο μου μήνυμα στο φόρουμ.. Η διάγνωση μου έχει να κάνει με αυτό το θέμα. Θα ήθελα να μάθω περισσότερα... Απ\' ότι μου είπε ψυχολόγος υπάρχουν διάφορες μορφές ναρκισσισμού και διάφορα επίπεδα σοβαρότητας της κατάστασης.

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει τέτοια στοιχεία ή να ξέρει γι\' αυτή τη διαταραχή;

Επίσης έμαθα κάτι απίστευτο! Πολλές φορές μου αρέσει να μιλάω για τον εαυτό μου στο τρίτο πρόσωπο... Ακόμα κι αυτό είναι σύμπτωμα ναρκισσιστικής προσωπικότητας! Το έκανε και η connie πιο πάνω :P

----------


## Remedy

ΤΟ κανει και η αντζελα δημητριου αυτο...

----------


## oboro

Η αντζελα μαλλον σε υστερικη προσωπικοτητα παραπεμπει αλλα τελος παντων. τετοια προσπαθεια αποστασιοποιησης απ\' τον εαυτο τους παιζει κι εκει. ωραια πλατη εχει η αντζελα νεβερδελεσ.

----------


## world

Είναι απίστευτο. Δεν μου είχε περάσει ποτέ απ\' το μυαλό ότι θα έχω κάτι τέτοιο. Επισκεπτόμουν ψυχολόγο για 10 μήνες, αλλά τώρα διέκοψα αναγκαστικά λόγω μετακόμισης.

Θέλω να ξέρετε ότι αυτοί που έχουν αυτή τη διαταραχή δεν συμπεριφέρονται όπως συμπεριφέρονται επειδη είναι κακοί.

Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν είμαι κακός άνθρωπος.. Ούτε θέλω να εκμεταλεύομαι τους άλλους.. Και νοιάζομαι για τους φίλους μου... Απλά κάποιες σκέψεις γίνονται αυτόματα μέσα μου. Και είναι πολύ έντονες για να τα καταπολεμήσω.
Τουλάχιστον προσπαθώ...

Είναι αλήθεια αυτό που άκουσα (και διάβασα) κάπου ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να θεραπευτεί; :(

----------


## oboro

world καλως ηρθες - ωραιο ονομα :) καμια διαταραγμενη προσωπικοτητα δεν ειναι κακο ατομο εξαιτιας της διαταραχης αυτης καθ΄εαυτης, τουλαχιστο απ΄οτι εχω καταλάβει. δεν ειμαι αλλωστε ειδικος, κυριως το εχω ψαξει το πραγμα αφορμη απο πραγματα που εχω ζησει στο δικο μου περιβαλλον. απλως τα ατομα αυτα δε χειριζονται φυσιολογικα ανθρωπους, καταστασεις, εμπειριες... και αυτο μπορει να κανει μεγαλο κακο χωρις αμφιβολια. οι περισσοτεροι ομως δε γνωριζουν οτι εχουν προβλημα... εξαιρουνται απο οσο ξερω καποιοι αντικοινωνικοι, μεταιχμιακοι και ναρκισσιστικοι. οποτε ειναι πολυ θετικο που εχεις επιγνωση και να ξερεις οτι θα το εκτιμησουν και αλλοι στην πορεια.

----------


## world

Σε μένα ο ναρκισσισμός λειτουργεί παράξενα. Είμαι πολύ αυστηρός με τον εαυτό μου και μου ασκώ κριτική συνεχώς για όλα. Έχω υπεράνθρωπες απαιτήσεις πολύ συχνά. Την ίδια αυστηρότητα δείχνω και με τους άλλους... Γιατί οι φίλοι μου είναι καθρέφτες της δικής μου εικόνας. Όταν έχουν ελατώματα κι αδυναμίες, αυτές περνάνε και σε μένα και έτσι νιώθω ότι μειώνομαι κι εγώ... Όσο πιο κοντά μου είναι κάποιος τόσο πιο αυστηρός είμαι μαζί του.. Ειδικά όταν έχω σχέση εκεί φέρομαι πολύ απαιτητικά και παράλογα.

Επίσης απαιτώ και περιμένω συνεχώς να μου επιβεβαιώνουν πόσο καλός φίλος είμαι, πόσο έξυπνος, πόσο ευχάριστη παρέα και δυστυχώς ακόμα κι αυτό το συνηθίζω και μετά από λίγο καιρό θέλω \"κάτι παραπάνω\" για να νιώσω ικανοποίηση. Δε θα ήταν υπερβολή να πω ότι αυτό που ζητάω είναι κάτι σαν \"αποθέωση\".

Πολλές φορές η συμπεριφορά μου θυμίζει μικρό παιδι... Ένα καλομαθημένο παιδί που νιώθει ότι είναι το κέντρο του κόσμου και ότι οι δικές του επιθυμίες είναι πιο πάνω απ τις επιθυμίες των άλλων.

Νοιάζομαι για τους άλλους ωστόσο... Τους νιώθω, θέλω να πιστεύω... Αλλά αν δεν είμαι εγώ καλά για κάποιο λόγο δε με ενδιαφέρει τίποτα. Ωστόσο αυτό ακόμα και τώρα το θεωρώ φυσιολογικό και πιστεύω ότι συμβαίνει με όλους τους ανθρώπους.

Όταν κάποιος μου κλείσει το τηλέφωνο στα μούτρα νιώθω σα να έχει φύγει η γη κάτω απ\' τα πόδια μου... τελείως μετέωρος, με κατακλύζει πανικός, δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω, είναι πραγματικά φρικτή αίσθηση.

Επίσης όταν είμαι έξω σκέφτομαι συνέχεια ότι με κοιτάνε και ασχολούμαι με το τι μπορεί να λένε και σχεδόν πάντα νομίζω ότι με κατακρίνουν για διάφορους λόγους...

Αυτα για τώρα...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by world_
> Σε μένα ο ναρκισσισμός λειτουργεί παράξενα. Είμαι πολύ αυστηρός με τον εαυτό μου και μου ασκώ κριτική συνεχώς για όλα. Έχω υπεράνθρωπες απαιτήσεις πολύ συχνά. Την ίδια αυστηρότητα δείχνω και με τους άλλους... Γιατί οι φίλοι μου είναι καθρέφτες της δικής μου εικόνας. Όταν έχουν ελατώματα κι αδυναμίες, αυτές περνάνε και σε μένα και έτσι νιώθω ότι μειώνομαι κι εγώ... Όσο πιο κοντά μου είναι κάποιος τόσο πιο αυστηρός είμαι μαζί του.. Ειδικά όταν έχω σχέση εκεί φέρομαι πολύ απαιτητικά και παράλογα.
> 
> Επίσης απαιτώ και περιμένω συνεχώς να μου επιβεβαιώνουν πόσο καλός φίλος είμαι, πόσο έξυπνος, πόσο ευχάριστη παρέα και δυστυχώς ακόμα κι αυτό το συνηθίζω και μετά από λίγο καιρό θέλω \"κάτι παραπάνω\" για να νιώσω ικανοποίηση. Δε θα ήταν υπερβολή να πω ότι αυτό που ζητάω είναι κάτι σαν \"αποθέωση\".
> 
> Πολλές φορές η συμπεριφορά μου θυμίζει μικρό παιδι... Ένα καλομαθημένο παιδί που νιώθει ότι είναι το κέντρο του κόσμου και ότι οι δικές του επιθυμίες είναι πιο πάνω απ τις επιθυμίες των άλλων.
> 
> Νοιάζομαι για τους άλλους ωστόσο... Τους νιώθω, θέλω να πιστεύω... Αλλά αν δεν είμαι εγώ καλά για κάποιο λόγο δε με ενδιαφέρει τίποτα. Ωστόσο αυτό ακόμα και τώρα το θεωρώ φυσιολογικό και πιστεύω ότι συμβαίνει με όλους τους ανθρώπους.
> 
> ...


δεν μου kολαει καλα να αποκαλεσω αυτα τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις απλα σαν ναρκισισμο!
ο ναρκισσιμος συνηθως εχει λιγοτερη δοση αυστηρου υπερ εγω απο αυτη την περιγραφη...
μου αρεσω οπως ειμαι ...ειμαι ο καλυτερος ολων ....τυχερη η φυση που με δημιουργησε ....αυτα πιο πολυ θαδιναν σωστα την εικονα ενος ναρκισισμου...
δουλεψε το λιγο διαφορετικα σαν αυστηρο υπερ εγω που ειναι κυριο χαρακτηριστικο μιας συνασιθηματικης ανωριμοτητας που κανει εκρηξη στην εφηβεια ...
Βλεπω το κοσμο μεσα απο τα ματια αυτων που μοιαζουν με μενα Οι αμερικανοι του εχουν δωσει μαλιστα τιτλο με δυο λεξεις που χαρακτηριζουν ενα νεανικο φαινομενο \"ME TOO\"
Συνηθως η επαφη με την πραγαμτικοτητα του επαγγελματικου καικοινωνικου περιβαλλοντος χωριζει τις ομαδες νεων και μοιραια αυτες οι αξιες απωθουνται και ξεχνιουνται σχετικα γρηγορα...
Αντιθετα ο ναρκισισμος μαλλον σε ενα λανθάνων επιπεδο θα χαρακτηριζει καποιον ακομα και στο γεροκομειο , οταν θα ηθελε αν μπορουσε βεβαια , να παει στο μπανιο , η γιαγια η ο παππους για να περιποιηθουν τα μαλλιά τους , πριν ερθει η νοσκομα να τους βοηθησει να αποπατησουν...

----------


## oboro

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> δεν μου kολαει καλα να αποκαλεσω αυτα τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις απλα σαν ναρκισισμο!


\'Ισως δεν είσαι και ο πλέον αμερόληπτος σε οτι έχει να κάνει με τον ναρκισσισμό, πάνο μου ;) *αγκαλιτσες*





> ο ναρκισσιμος συνηθως εχει λιγοτερη δοση αυστηρου υπερ εγω απο αυτη την περιγραφη...


Λάθος - οι προσωπικότητες αυτές βομβαρδίζονται συνέχεια απο ενοχές και ανασφάλειες, σαν προιον ενος αδύναμου Εγω. Απλώς η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία δεν το παραδέχεται ούτε στον εαυτό της. Οι λίγοι που μπορούν να το κάνουν έχουν πιο ισχυρό Εγώ ακριβώς για αυτόν το λόγο.

Το Υπερεγώ δεν μπορεί να ερμηνευτεί ερήμην παρα μόνο μεσω της αλληλεπίδρασης του με το Εγώ. Το τελευταίο επίσης ας μην το μπερδευουμε με τον εγωισμό.






> μου αρεσω οπως ειμαι ...ειμαι ο καλυτερος ολων ....τυχερη η φυση που με δημιουργησε ....αυτα πιο πολυ θαδιναν σωστα την εικονα ενος ναρκισισμου...


Ενος, ίσως - αλλά όχι όλων. Η μεγαλομανία και η ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας συνδέονται, αλλα δεν ταυτίζονται. Χαρακτηριστικό/συμπτωμα κλπ το ένα, ολόκληρη οργάνωση και δομή της προσωπικότητας το άλλο. \'Αλλωστε τάσεις μεγαλομανίας έχουν και τελείως άσχετες διαταραχες (σχιζοφρένεια, ιδεοψυχαναγκασμός) όπου όμως έχουν διαφορετικό νόημα ανα περίπτωση.

Επίσης σαφώς πιο περίπλοκο το ζήτημα του πώς επηρρεάζονται οι σχέσεις του ατόμου απο όλα αυτά. Το να έχει κάποιος κρυφή ή ολοφάνερη μεγαλομανία δεν επηρρεάζει απαραίτητα τόσο αρνητικά τις σχέσεις του όσο σε μια διαταραχή προσωπικότητας οπού οι σχέσεις πάντα υποφέρουν (αυτό μάλιστα σε όλες τις διαταραχές προσωπικότητας...)






> Βλεπω το κοσμο μεσα απο τα ματια αυτων που μοιαζουν με μενα Οι αμερικανοι του εχουν δωσει μαλιστα τιτλο με δυο λεξεις που χαρακτηριζουν ενα νεανικο φαινομενο \"ME TOO\"


Μάλλον συγχέεις τα θέματα προσωπικότητας με τα θέματα ταυτότητας. \'Αλλο ένας εφηβικός μιμητισμός που έχει συνεχιστεί ή αναζοπυρωθεί στην ενήλικη ζωή του ατόμου κι άλλο μια διαταραχή προσωπικότητας που κλιμακώνεται απ\' την παιδική ακόμα ηλικία μέχρι τα 20ς-30ς ή και πιο μετά.

Επίσης άλλο τα κοινωνικά φαινόμενα κι η επιρροή που μας ασκούν κι άλλο καραμπινάτες παραμορφώσεις του χαρακτήρα που σε μεγάλο βαθμό είναι και γενετικά προκαθορισμένες (και πρέπει κανείς να μάθει να \"ζει\" με αυτές)






> Αντιθετα ο ναρκισισμος μαλλον σε ενα λανθάνων επιπεδο θα χαρακτηριζει καποιον ακομα και στο γεροκομειο , οταν θα ηθελε αν μπορουσε βεβαια , να παει στο μπανιο , η γιαγια η ο παππους για να περιποιηθουν τα μαλλιά τους , πριν ερθει η νοσκομα να τους βοηθησει να αποπατησουν...


Αυτό δεν είναι ναρκισσισμός όμως - είναι εξάρτηση και παλινδρόμηση σε \"παιδικές\" συμπεριφορές. Στοιχεία υπάρχουν βέβαια, όπως και σε όλα τα παιδιά αυτής της ηλικίας... \"Δικαιούμαι να με προσέξεις, ε και λίγο παραπάνω κλπ\". 
Και να το δει κανείς σαν ναρκισσισμό αυτό, πάλι είναι φυσιολογικό αφου είναι απαραίτητος για την επιβίωση του ατόμου σ\' αυτό το στάδιο της ζωής του.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> δεν μου kολαει καλα να αποκαλεσω αυτα τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις απλα σαν ναρκισισμο!
> 
> 
> ...


ηταν τοσο καλα εμπεριστατομενη και αναλυτικη η κριτικη σου που και να ηθελα να την αντιπαρερθω δεν με αφηνεις...
πργαματι τα ορια μιας διαταραχης και οι κανονες που καθοριζουν απο πιο σημειο και μετα αθροιζεται σε ενα τσουβαλι απο αλλες οπως πχ στην σχιζοφρενια που ανεφερες , ισως να ειμαι οντως παλιομοδιτης αν σου πω οτι δεν με απασχολει και τοσο!!!!!!Γιατι η εξιλιξη της συγχρονης ψυχιατρικης βρηκε συμμαχο την φαρμακοβιμηχανια και τα εργαστηρια σε τετοιο βαθμο , που εχω την αντυπωση οτι κανεις πλεον δεν ασχολειται με τα αιτια αλλα ολοι κοιταζουν μονο το αποτελεσμα και αθελα μου προσπαθησα να τους μιμηθω , ισως κακως μετα την τοσο ωραια αναλυση σου υπερασπιζομενος την αξια της αναλυσης ...
Θα παρατηρησω μονο οτι ο τροπος που χρησιμοποιησες το χαρτι [ηλεκτρονικο] χαρακτηριεται απο μια ευρηματική επιθετικοτητα που με κανει να αμφιβαλω αν οντως εισαι ψυχιατρος η απλα ενας συμπερ ασθενης με ΙΚΙΟΥ μεγαλυτερο ατο δικο μου σιγουρα και θα σου πω οτι αν ο ναρκισιμος σου περιοριζεται σε παρομοιας υφης καινοτομιες ισως σου φανει χρησιμος για να κερδισεις την ζωη σου περισσοτερο απο το να μην τον ειχες καθολου!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> δεν μου kολαει καλα να αποκαλεσω αυτα τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις απλα σαν ναρκισισμο!
> 
> 
> ...


στο τελευταιο μον εκανες ενα μικρο λαθακι που χανεται στην απειροτητα της πραγματικα ακαδημαικης σου αναλυσης !
Μονο ενας ναρκισσος θα σκεφτοτανε να παει στην τουαλετα να χτενιστει και να μην *δοκιμασει εστω να αποπατησει μονος του!*
αυτο ειναι το κυριαρχο δομικο στοιχειο που ισως να τον φερνει σαν διαφορικη διαγνωση απο την σχιζοφρενεια ....
ο σχιζοφρενης ισως αρσεκεται να νοιωθει οτι τα κοπρανα του δεν επαψαν ποτε να του ανηκουν ενω ο ναρκισσος , θεωρητικα , ισως απολαμβανει την υψιστη των υπηρεσιων που θα τον απαλλαξει απο μια ολως απορριπτεα πλην ομως αναγκαστικη λειτουργια!
πολυ δυσκολη υποθεση αληθεια , σε αυτο το τελευταιο αιχμηρο ερωτηματικο χωρις ισως απαντηση!
Γιαυτο εδω στην Γαλλια λενε τα γηροκομεια 
Φερτε μας ασθενεις με αυτονομια για να τους περιποιηθουμε οταν θα την χασουν ...

----------


## oboro

\'Οντως το κομμάτι με το χτένισμα δεν βρήκα τη δύναμη να το σχολιάσω...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> \'Οντως το κομμάτι με το χτένισμα δεν βρήκα τη δύναμη να το σχολιάσω...


εκανες τοσο καλη δουλια σε ολα τα υπολοιπα που 1/1.000.000 
να σου ξεφυγε απλα επιβεβαιωνει οσα σου ειπα...
δημιουργικη επιθετικοτητα ,με φαντασια και νοημοσυνη που αγγιζουν μηχανημα και οχι ανθρωπινο εγκεφαλο....
Με τα μισα απο αυτα σημερα καποιοι κερδιζουν εκατομυρια και κανουν ζωη και κοτα.....
και εσυ χτενιζεσαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
χαχαχαχαχα 
μπορω να σε ρωτησω ανε θες μου απαντας βεβαια με τι ασχολησαι?

----------


## oboro

Προτιμώ να μην χρησιμοποιώ ούτε χτένα ούτε βούρτσα - προκαλούν μεγάλη φθορά στην τρίχα!

Αλλά ναι, χτενίζομαι. :P Ποτέ δεν με τράβηξε συγκεκριμένη σχολή ή επάγγελμα, αλλά ούτε και ξένη χώρα αν και μου λένε οτι δεν πολυ-είμαι για εδώ... \'Εχω ακόμη αρκετά \"θέματάκια\" να επιλύσω και πράγματα να κάνω στη χώρα αυτή. Πιστεύω οτι καλό είναι να μην μας μένουν απωθημένα και να κλείνουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι τους δικούς μας \"κυκλους\" στη ζωή...

Αυτά για το \"οργανικό\" μέρος του εαυτού μου :P Κι αυτό όμως χρειάζεται προσοχή και συντήρηση ωστε το καθάρα μηχανικό μέρος της ζωής να μην το συνθλίψει. Δεν αισθάνομαι καθόλου μα καθόλου μηχανή, βλέπεις.

Ωραία παρένθεση ανοίξαμε - ελπίζω να μην μας παρεξηγήσεις, world!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> Προτιμώ να μην χρησιμοποιώ ούτε χτένα ούτε βούρτσα - προκαλούν μεγάλη φθορά στην τρίχα!
> 
> Αλλά ναι, χτενίζομαι. :P Ποτέ δεν με τράβηξε συγκεκριμένη σχολή ή επάγγελμα, αλλά ούτε και ξένη χώρα αν και μου λένε οτι δεν πολυ-είμαι για εδώ... \'Εχω ακόμη αρκετά \"θέματάκια\" να επιλύσω και πράγματα να κάνω στη χώρα αυτή. Πιστεύω οτι καλό είναι να μην μας μένουν απωθημένα και να κλείνουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι τους δικούς μας \"κυκλους\" στη ζωή...
> 
> Αυτά για το \"οργανικό\" μέρος του εαυτού μου :P Κι αυτό όμως χρειάζεται προσοχή και συντήρηση ωστε το καθάρα μηχανικό μέρος της ζωής να μην το συνθλίψει. Δεν αισθάνομαι καθόλου μα καθόλου μηχανή, βλέπεις.
> 
> Ωραία παρένθεση ανοίξαμε - ελπίζω να μην μας παρεξηγήσεις, world!


κιομως ..σαν καλο χειροποιητο ελβετικο ρολοι σε βλεπω να δουλευεις....
τωρα βεβαια αν μια μερα μεινεις καραφλος , πραγμα που φοβασαι , να ξερεις οτι ολοι οι μεγαλοι ανδρες σε αυτη την Χωρα , δεν αγαπηθηκαν για τα μαλλια τους αλλα για την ανθρωπια τους και σε αυτο το θεμα φανταζομαι να παιρνεις παντα αριστα ....γιατι ξερεις πολλα και θα μαθεις ακομα περισσοτερα μεχρι ισως που να μαθεις να κανεις τις μηχανες να δουλευουν σαν ανθρωποι και οχι τους ανθρωπους σαν μηχανες που σιως τους ηθελε μεχρι τωρα το συστημα που γεννησε πολλες απο τις σημερινες μας ατελειες...
δεν μου πες μοναχα με τι ασχολεισαι για να δω σε ποιο τομεα μπορω να ελπιζω μια γρηγορη βελτιωση...
,

----------


## oboro

Κακό πως είναι για την ψαλίδα εννοούσα, και το λουσάτο της όλης τριχός το χτένισμα. :P 

\'Οσο για τους μεγάλους άνδρες... Για το μέγεθος τους δεν αμφιβάλλω, για την ανθρωπιά τους όμως, αρκετά...

Κατα τα άλλα είμαι άεργος, ανειδίκευτος και όχι λίγο τεμπέλης, τουλάχιστο for now. ;)

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> Κακό πως είναι για την ψαλίδα εννοούσα, και το λουσάτο της όλης τριχός το χτένισμα. :P 
> 
> \'Οσο για τους μεγάλους άνδρες... Για το μέγεθος τους δεν αμφιβάλλω, για την ανθρωπιά τους όμως, αρκετά...
> 
> Κατα τα άλλα είμαι άεργος, ανειδίκευτος και όχι λίγο τεμπέλης, τουλάχιστο for now. ;)


για το τεμπελης πω πασο....
αλλα για το ανεργος ισως αποδειχθει αυτη η θεματικη λαβρακι για να δει κανεις τι φταιει σε αυτη την χωρα που βγαζει χιλιαδες χρονια τωρα τετοιους τεμπεληδες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
τι εχεις σποδασει μαλλον θα επρεπε να σε ρωτησω...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Τα άτομα που είναι νάρκισσοι,
> εχουν χασει το αληθινό τους πρόσωπο.
> Εμαθαν, απο μικρή ηλικία να υιοθετούν προσωπεία για να ειναι ΑΡΕΣΤΟΙ. Ετσι συνηθως, τα ατομα αυτα υποφερουν απο την απωλεια του αληθινου εαυτου τους.
> Εχουν χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση και τους ανησυχει ΠΩΣ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ, αν ειναι ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ.
> Συχνα ζουν παγιδευμενα μεσα σε ψευδοθελω και ψευδοσυναισθηματα.
> Η αλαζονία τους είναι η αμυνα τους. Κατα βαθος ειναι τρομακτικα ευθραυστα και ευαισθητα-συνηθως δεν εχουν επιγνωση αυτου του βαθους.
> Ειναι ανθρωποφαγα.
> Θα χρησιμοποιήσουν τους άλλους για να καλυψουν δικες τους αναγκες. Δυσκολευονται να μπουνε στην θεση τον αλλον. Εχουν μια εντονη αναγκη να παρουν και ειναι κυριευμενα απο ενα τεραστιο ΕΓΩ.
> ...


καθε επιστημονικη γνωση ωχριά μπροστα στην αυτογνωσια παραξενε....
κανεις δεν θα μπορεσει να θεραπευσει τον αλλον καλυτερα απο οτι ο ιδιος ο εαυτος του!
αυτα τα \"προσωπεια \" που λες εγω τα λεω αντικειμενικες προσαρμογες σε στερεοτυπες συμπεριφορες που λιγο πολυ χρειαζονται για να ενταχθει ο οποισδηποτε σε ενα συστημα που εχει φταχθει για αλλους πριν απο πολλα ισως χρονια ...
ο βαθμος ενοχλησης ομως του Εγω του καθε ανθρωπου ειναι αυτο ισως που προξενει την συγκρουση που παρατηρειται σε καθε ψυικη διαταραχη....
οταν το υλικο του υπερ-εγω εμπλουτιζεται απο τελειως ξενες απο την δικη του πραγματικοτητα συμπεριφορες , πχ το κοστουμι της δουλειας και η γραββατα για τον ασφαλιστη , τον δικηγορο η τον πωλητη φερετρων και υπηρεσιων τελετουργιας σε ενα γραφειο κηδειων , η πραγματικη αιτια που αυτο επιβαλει το επαγγελμα δεν διαφευγει απο αυτον που ασυνειδητα υποδυεται ενα ρολο που ισως ουτε κατα διανοια να ανταποκρινεται στην φυσικη του υπαρξη και αυτο επιβαρυνει πολυ το υπερ-εγω του που δυστυχως περιεχει ηδη ασυνειδητο υλικο και απαγορευσεις , ελεγχοντας με ανασταλτικη δραση καθε συνειδητη αποφαση για αποδραση απο μια κοινωνικης υφης επιταγη που καταπιεζει και πλακωνει τον αυθορμητισμο του δημιουργωντας ρηγματα και απωλεια ισως σε ακραια περιστατικα της ηδονικης διαδικασιας ακομα και στις πιο προσωπικες του στιγμες ....
τοτε νομιζω οτι συνειδητοποιει το προβλημα και απευθυνεται για βοηθεια σε ειδικο , χωρις ωστοσω να μπορει να βρει μονος του τι κανει λαθος σε ενα περιβαλλον κατα πασα πιθανοτητα 
φιλικο και πιθανοτατα επιδοκιμαστικο ολων αυτων που τον κανουν δυστυχη και απομονωμενο οταν βγαινει απο αυτο και ακουει την φωνη της συνειδησης του

----------


## oboro

Τίποτε δεν έχω σπουδάσει, αυτό εννoούσα με το ανειδίκευτος. \'Ηταν καθαρά δική μου επιλογή όμως, πάνο, και η τεμπελιά και η εγκατάλειψη των σπουδών. Ο,τι και να είχα επιλέξει, προϊον του συστήματος αυτής της χώρας δε θα με χαρακτήριζα ποτε, και μάλλον θα το απέφευγα σπουδάζοντας απλώς έξω... Κάτι που μάλλον θα κάνω τελικά.

Αλήθεια, εσύ δεν πιστεύεις οτι βγάζει εξίσου πολλούς πτυχιούχους όσους και τεμπέληδες αυτή η χώρα? Και πως αυτές οι δύο κατηγορίες σε ένα βαθμό συμπίπτουν, απαξιώνοντας έτσι παράλληλα την ανώτατη εκπαίδευση όπως και κάθε έννοια ακαδημαϊκού επιπέδου?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> Τίποτε δεν έχω σπουδάσει, αυτό εννούσα με το ανειδίκευτος. \'Ηταν καθαρά δική μου επιλογή όμως, πάνο, και η τεμπελιά και η εγκατάλειψη των σπουδών. Ο,τι και να είχα επιλέξει, προϊον του συστήματος αυτής της χώρας δε θα με χαρακτήριζα ποτε, και μάλλον θα το απέφευγα σπουδάζοντας απλώς έξω... Κάτι που μάλλον θα κάνω τελικά.
> 
> Αλήθεια, εσύ δεν πιστεύεις οτι βγάζει εξίσου πολλούς πτυχιούχους όσους και τεμπέληδες αυτή η χώρα? Και πως αυτές οι δύο κατηγορίες σε ένα βαθμό συμπίπτουν, απαξιώνοντας έτσι παράλληλα την ανώτατη εκπαίδευση όπως και κάθε έννοια ακαδημαϊκού επιπέδου?


θα σου φανει πραγματικα παραξενη η απαντηση μου αλλα νομιζω οτι αυτη τη χωρα την εφτιαξαν οι τεμπεληδες και οι οι εργατικοι! να σου δωσω καποια παραδειγματα ?
ο ηρωας του Πλατωνα ο Σωκρατης ! Δυο η ενας τεμπελης με την εννοια οτι ο συγγραφεας και ο ηρωας του αν υπηρξε φυσικα ποτε , εφτιαξαν το οικοδομημα σκεψης ενος πολιτισμου 2400 χρονων ωρις κανεις μεχρι σημερα να εχει αλλαξει εστω και ενα κομμα!
επειδη ομως με καλει η γυναικα μου να παρακολουθησω τα νεα στην τηλεοραση με ασχημες διαθεσεις [προφανως απο καποιας λανθανουσας μορφης ναρκισισμο ] ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να ε αφησω εδω και να συνεχισω αυριο , οταν θα εχει παει στη δουλεια της και θα εχω γυρισει απο το ταμειο ανεργιας !!!!!!!!
σκεψου μονο οτι σημερα οι τεμπεληδες απλα συντηρουνται λλα καποτε κυβερνουσαν τον κοσμο με το μυαλο τους ανοιγοντας δρομους της σκεψης ..
καλο βραδυ σε ολους σας

----------


## πανος12345

ενα γρηγορο που μολις αρπαξε το αυτι μουστην γαλλια οταν ο μαθητης την κοπαναιε απο το σχολειο η ειναι πραγματι αρρωστος τωρα πια τα μαθηαματα του του ερχονται με εμειλ στο σπιτι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ειπατε κατι για τεμπεληδες ?

----------


## world

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας.

Ο ψυχολόγος μου είπε ξεκάθαρα ότι αυτές οι λανθασμένες ιδέες και ο τρόπος σκέψης θα έρχονται και θα επανερχονται για μια ζωή... Αλλά μαζί προσπαθήσαμε να βρούμε τρόπους να τις καταπολεμάω. Να καταλαβαίνω όσο πιο έγκαιρα γίνεται (αν γίνεται real time κι όχι εκ των υστέρων) το παράλογο των σκέψεων μου κι έτσι να μην προβαίνω σε ενέργειες που μετά έχουν επιπτώσεις εις βάρος μου (πχ να τσακωθώ με κάποιον φίλο μου επειδή θεωρώ ότι με αδικεί/παραμελεί).

Παρεπιπτόντως, μιας και μιλήσαμε για επιπτώσεις, δεν έχω χειρότερο για μένα. Από μικρός όταν \"έμπαινα τιμωρία\" έκανα τα πάντα για να το αποφύγω ακόμα κι αν η τιμωρία αυτή καθαυτή δεν ήταν κάτι σοβαρό και τελικά τα κατάφερνα. Οι γύρω μου άνθρωποι χωρίς να ξέρουν τίποτα από ψυχολογία είχαν πει εδώ και χρόνια ότι είμαι \"ευθυνόφοβος\" και \"φυγόπονος\".

Επίσης θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά όλο το καλοκαίρι (ήμουν μικρό παιδί) οι γονείς μου να μου προσφέρουν να φάω ροδάκινο και εγώ να μην θέλω και το φθινόπορο να λέω μια μέρα τυχαία \"θέλω ροδάκινο\" και αυτοί να μου λένε \"τώρα και να θες δεν έχει, ας έτρωγες το καλοκαίρι\" κι εγώ να φωνάζω \"θελω ροδαααακινοοοοοοοοοο\" και να γκρινιάζω για να ανατρέψω αυτή τη φαινομενικά μη αναστρέψιμη κατάσταση μέχρι που έψαξαν όλα τα μανάβικα της πόλης και δε μου βρήκαν. Μου έμεινε ένα βαθύ παράπονο κι αίσθημα ανικανοποίητου.

Γενικά είχα μάθει ότι κάνοντας φασαρία και γκρινιάζοντας πάντα γίνεται το δικό μου, ξεθυμώνουν οι δικοί μου κτλ. Και κάποτε αναπόφευκτα αυτές τις βαθιές και όχι συνειδητές ιδέες μου πήγα να τις εφαρμόσω και στην εκτός οικογένειας ζωή με αποτέλεσμα να φάω το κεφάλι μου...

Υγ: Διάβασα κάτι για την τουαλέτα χωρίς να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς εννοείτε. Τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια όταν κατουράω έχω προσέξει ότι μετράω αντίστροφα από έναν αριθμό έχοντας την απαίτηση μέχρι να φτάσω στο μηδέν να έχω τελειώσει. Ψάχνοντας τα αίτια γι΄αυτό, ανακάλυψα ότι θεωρώ τρομερή σπατάλη χρόνου τις φυσικές ανάγκες και σημάδια ατέλειας. Γενικά βλέπω παντού γύρω μου ατέλεια. φθορά και πόνο. Μία κατάσταση που δε μου αξίζει...

Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ αν είναι ναρκισσιστικά όλα αυτά ή/και κάτι άλλο και αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι για να αλλάξουν ή το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι αυτό που είπε ο ψυχολόγος: συνειδητοποίηση και προσπάθεια καταπολέμησης τους με υγιείς ιδέες.

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## oboro

Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν θεώρησα σχετικό το παράδειγμα που έφερε ο πάνος με την τουαλέτα και μάλλον θα πρέπει να σου απαντήσει ο ίδιος γιατί το διάλεξε. \'Ισως ύστερα να βγαίνει και περισσότερο νόημα απο την απάντηση που του έδωσα. Είναι ενδιαφέρον όμως το παράδειγμα που έδωσες ορμώμενος απο την αναφορά στην τουαλέτα.





> _Originally posted by world_
> Υγ: Διάβασα κάτι για την τουαλέτα χωρίς να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς εννοείτε. Τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια όταν κατουράω έχω προσέξει ότι μετράω αντίστροφα από έναν αριθμό έχοντας την απαίτηση μέχρι να φτάσω στο μηδέν να έχω τελειώσει. Ψάχνοντας τα αίτια γι΄αυτό, ανακάλυψα ότι θεωρώ τρομερή σπατάλη χρόνου τις φυσικές ανάγκες και σημάδια ατέλειας. Γενικά βλέπω παντού γύρω μου ατέλεια. φθορά και πόνο. Μία κατάσταση που δε μου αξίζει...


Θεωρείς κατώτερες τις φυσικές ανάγκες γενικά? Με την έννοια του πρωτόγονου, ενος αναγκαίου κακού? \'Η σαν συμβολικές της γενικευμένης ατέλειας που βλέπεις να σε περιβάλλει?

Μου δώθηκε η εντύπωση πως περισσότερο προσπαθείς να επιβληθείς στη διαδικασία της ούρησης με το αυτό το μέτρημα - μια προσπάθεια να αισθανθείς πως έχεις τον έλεγχο. \'Εχω διαβάσει πως τα ούρα με την καθαρά συμβολική έννοια \"δείχνουν\" το κακό που φοβόμαστε πως θα κάνουμε στους άλλους. Η σφοδρότητα της κριτικής μας, η περιφρόνηση που μπορούμε να δείξουμε, οι ανταγωνιστικές τάσεις μας... Ας πούμε, τα παιδιά που βρέχουν το κρεβάτι τους δείχνουν έτσι ένα παράπονο που έχουν απ\' το στενό περιβάλλον τους. Ενώ είναι γνωστή η πρωτόγονη συνηθεια στον άνθρωπο και στα θηλαστικά της ούρησης του κυρίαρχου πάνω στον ηττημένο.

Λες οτι άρχισες αυτό το μέτρημα τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια. Βλέπεις να συμπίπτει αυτό χρονικά με την πρώτη ή κάποια περαιτέρω ευαισθητοποίηση σου γύρω απ\' το πρόβλημα του ναρκισσισμού και των επιπτώσεων που μπορεί να έχει στον περίγυρό σου και στενές σχέσεις σου?

----------


## world

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> 
> 
> Θεωρείς κατώτερες τις φυσικές ανάγκες γενικά? Με την έννοια του πρωτόγονου, ενος αναγκαίου κακού? \'Η σαν συμβολικές της γενικευμένης ατέλειας που βλέπεις να σε περιβάλλει?
> 
> Μου δώθηκε η εντύπωση πως περισσότερο προσπαθείς να επιβληθείς στη διαδικασία της ούρησης με το αυτό το μέτρημα - μια προσπάθεια να αισθανθείς πως έχεις τον έλεγχο. \'Εχω διαβάσει πως τα ούρα με την καθαρά συμβολική έννοια \"δείχνουν\" το κακό που φοβόμαστε πως θα κάνουμε στους άλλους. Η σφοδρότητα της κριτικής μας, η περιφρόνηση που μπορούμε να δείξουμε, οι ανταγωνιστικές τάσεις μας... Ας πούμε, τα παιδιά που βρέχουν το κρεβάτι τους δείχνουν έτσι ένα παράπονο που έχουν απ\' το στενό περιβάλλον τους. Ενώ είναι γνωστή η πρωτόγονη συνηθεια στον άνθρωπο και στα θηλαστικά της ούρησης του κυρίαρχου πάνω στον ηττημένο.
> 
> Λες οτι άρχισες αυτό το μέτρημα τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια. Βλέπεις να συμπίπτει αυτό χρονικά με την πρώτη ή κάποια περαιτέρω ευαισθητοποίηση σου γύρω απ\' το πρόβλημα του ναρκισσισμού και των επιπτώσεων που μπορεί να έχει στον περίγυρό σου και στενές σχέσεις σου?


Θα προσπαθήσω να το περιγράψω με δικά μου λόγια γιατί δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω σε ποια απ\' τις 2 κατηγορίες που αναφέρεις ανήκει.

2 πράγματα κυριαρχούν στην ψυχολογία μου εκείνη τη στιγμή. Η βιασύνη και η προσπάθεια για έλεγχο.

Βιασύνη γιατί νιώθω ότι ο χρόνος αυτός είναι χρόνος χαμένος από τη ζωή μου και η ανάγκη για έλεγχο (που είναι μια γενικότερη ανάγκη μου δυστυχώς) είναι προσπάθεια να ελέγξω το χρόνο που μου παίρνει αυτή η διαδικασία. Λες και το μέτρημα ορίζει πόση ώρα θα μου πάρει... Μου δίνει μια ασφάλεια πάντως. Σα να μπαίνει σε ένα πλαίσιο η διαδικασία... Ελπίζω να μη με έχετε πάρει για τρελό :(

Το φαινόμενο ξεκίνησε πολύ πριν πάω σε ψυχολόγο και ακόμα πιο παλιά σε σχέση με το πότε αρχισα να καταλαβαίνω ότι έχω ναρκισσιστικές τάσεις (κάτι το οποίο ακόμα και τώρα δυσκολεύομαι να το συνειδητοποιήσω).

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by world_
> Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας.
> 
> Ο ψυχολόγος μου είπε ξεκάθαρα ότι αυτές οι λανθασμένες ιδέες και ο τρόπος σκέψης θα έρχονται και θα επανερχονται για μια ζωή... Αλλά μαζί προσπαθήσαμε να βρούμε τρόπους να τις καταπολεμάω. Να καταλαβαίνω όσο πιο έγκαιρα γίνεται (αν γίνεται real time κι όχι εκ των υστέρων) το παράλογο των σκέψεων μου κι έτσι να μην προβαίνω σε ενέργειες που μετά έχουν επιπτώσεις εις βάρος μου (πχ να τσακωθώ με κάποιον φίλο μου επειδή θεωρώ ότι με αδικεί/παραμελεί).
> 
> Παρεπιπτόντως, μιας και μιλήσαμε για επιπτώσεις, δεν έχω χειρότερο για μένα. Από μικρός όταν \"έμπαινα τιμωρία\" έκανα τα πάντα για να το αποφύγω ακόμα κι αν η τιμωρία αυτή καθαυτή δεν ήταν κάτι σοβαρό και τελικά τα κατάφερνα. Οι γύρω μου άνθρωποι χωρίς να ξέρουν τίποτα από ψυχολογία είχαν πει εδώ και χρόνια ότι είμαι \"ευθυνόφοβος\" και \"φυγόπονος\".
> 
> Επίσης θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά όλο το καλοκαίρι (ήμουν μικρό παιδί) οι γονείς μου να μου προσφέρουν να φάω ροδάκινο και εγώ να μην θέλω και το φθινόπορο να λέω μια μέρα τυχαία \"θέλω ροδάκινο\" και αυτοί να μου λένε \"τώρα και να θες δεν έχει, ας έτρωγες το καλοκαίρι\" κι εγώ να φωνάζω \"θελω ροδαααακινοοοοοοοοοο\" και να γκρινιάζω για να ανατρέψω αυτή τη φαινομενικά μη αναστρέψιμη κατάσταση μέχρι που έψαξαν όλα τα μανάβικα της πόλης και δε μου βρήκαν. Μου έμεινε ένα βαθύ παράπονο κι αίσθημα ανικανοποίητου.
> 
> ...


νομιζω οτι εχετε καποιο πολυ λογικο ψυχολογο που σας συμβουλευει σωστα και δεν θα κολησουμε τωρα αν εγω συνεχισω να μην βλεπω καμμια απολυτως σχεση αυτης της τασης με ναρκισισμο που ειναι μια μικρη και ασημαντη λεπτομερια...
Θα σας εξηγησω απλα που βρισκετε προφανως το προβλημα σας , γιατι εχετε μια μοναδικη ικανοτητα να ειστε απολυτα ακριβης [ισω ειναι μερος της αρρωστειας αυτο] που τουλαχιστον κανει απο μονο του την μιση δουλεια , αν η αλλη μιση θα εξαντητο στο να πειστειτε οτι δεν ειναι αναγκη!
Αναφερατε το παραδειγμα της ουρησης ...
Τι θελετε ουσιαστικα να κανετε ?
ΑΥΤΟΕΛΕΓΧΟ
Γιατι νοιωθετε οτι αυτο ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κανετε!
ΣΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ και αυτο ισως σας κανει την ζωη σας δυσκολη...
Εχετε μια εσωτερικη φωνη , οπως αλλωστε ολοι μας η οποια σας καλει σε ταξη και στην οποια δεν μπορειτε να αντισταθειτε 
γιατι ειναι ασυνειδητηη εστω υποσυνειδητη με την εννοια οτι η δραση της επιτασει την παραμικρη λεπτομερεια των σκεψεων και των κινησεων σας...
με απλα λογια εχετε ενα γιγαντα μεσα σας ο οποιος αναλωνεται με την ρποστασια σας σε τετοιο βαθμο , που σας περιοριζει σημαντικα το αισθημα ελευθεριας των κινησεων σας ...
Αν σας ενδιαφερει να δειτε απο που ξενκινησε αυτη η ιστορια , το γραψατε μονος σας 
\"Γενικά είχα μάθει ότι κάνοντας φασαρία και γκρινιάζοντας πάντα γίνεται το δικό μου\"
σαν ολα τα παιδια , μαθατε οτι η συναισθηματικη ενταση προκαλει το ενδιαφερον αυτων που σας ειναι υπαρξιακα απαραιτητοι....πχ η μητερα σας ...
Ομως εχω την εντυπωση οτι ασυνειδητα , ξερετε πως 
\"οτι κανει κανεις μονος του το κανει καλυτερα \" γιαυτο , οσο περισσοτερο αποκτουσατε την συναισθηματικη σας ανεξαρτησια απο την μητερα και το περιβαλλον σας , φτιαξατε ενα εικονικο προτυπο στην συνειδηση σας , ακριβως για να σας
εγκαλει οπως ισως η μητερα στην λογικη , πως τα φρουτα εποχης πχ δεν μπορουμε να τα εχουμε οποτε θελουμε!
Σημερα βιωνετε εντονα την δραση αυτου του εικονικου σας φιλου? γονιου? προστατη? που σας κανει την ζωη σας πραγματικα δυσκολη γιατι ειναι προγραματισμενος να σας προστατευει στην παραμικρη σας προκληση απο ενα εσωτερικο η εξωτερικο ερεθισμα οπως πχ με την ουρηση...
Θα ελεγα οτι πρεπει να αλλαξετε το δογμα 
\"οτι κανει κανεις μονος του το κανει καλυτερα \"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αρχιστε να αμφισβητητε τα παντα γυρω σας και να ρωτατε τους φιλους και τους γνωστους σας για το πως αυτοι αντιδρουνακομα και στην πραμικρη λεπτομερια οπως πχ στο κατουρημα!
Γινεται τροπο τινα *ενας δημοσιογραφος της καθημερινης ζωης*
αρχιστε αν ειναι δυνατον απο σημερα ενα προσωπικο αλμπουμ στο οποιο θα βαζατε σαν τιτλο \"ΕΝ ΟΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΥΔΕΝ ΟΙΔΑ\"
και γραφτε μεσα ολα οσα απαντουν στις ερωτησεις σας οι φιλοι , οι συναδελφοι και οι συγγενεις σας στο οικογενειακο , επαγγελματικο η φιλικο σας περιβαλλον...
Θα σας κανει να βγειτε απο τον ελεγχο μιας λανθασμενης αντιδρασης της προσωπικοτητας σας που σαν μοναδικο στοχο εχει να σας προστατεψει απο ανυπαρκτους κινδυνους...
Θα σας θεραπευσει η κοινωνια μονη της , οταν προσποιηθειτε οτι εστω και σαν δημοσιογραφος επιτρεπεται στο μυαλο σας να συγκρινει τις αντιδρασεις των αλλων με τις δικες σας

----------


## πανος12345

και για να λεμε τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους , αυτο εδω το εργαλειο ειναι κομμένο ραμμένο στα μετρα σας! καντε το εδω μεσα! ανοιξτε θεματα για τα παντα! απο την ουρηση ως το σεξ...οτι κι αν πιστευατε μεχρι σημερα , θα δειτε οτι δεν συμπιπτει με κανενος αλλου...
ειστε πανεξυπνος ανθρωπος , συγκροτημενος και με παραπανω απο οτι χρειαζεται ,
απολυτο ισως αυτοελεγχο...Δειτε την προσπαθεια μου να κανω ακριβως το αντιθετο απο οτι σας συνιστω να κανετε εδω μεσα και τι αντισταση συναντησα απο ολους σχεδον τους χρηστες ! Ο λογος νομιζω ειναι απολυτα εμφανης!
Αν εσεις μετραται καθε λεξη ακμα που θα αφησετε το χερι σας να χτυπησει στο πληκτρολογιο, οι περισσοτεροι δεν μπορουν να κρυψουν καν την επιθετικοτητα τους γιατι στερουνται αυτο που εσεις εχετε σαν προβλημα!
Δεν θα μπορουσε να υπαρχει καλυτερη θεραπεια για σας , απο το να διαβασετε απο την αρχη ολα οσα εχουν γραφει στα θεματα του φορουμ σχετικα με την επιθετικοτητα και τα εμποδια που βαζει στην επικοινωνια ...
Εσεις αντιθετα εχετε τοσο καλη επικοινωνιακη ικανοτητα που καμμια φορα , θα παρακαλαγατε να εισασταν απλα ενας αλλος ανθρωπος για να απολαυσετε μια φραση που ισως σπανια θα γει απο το στομα σας σημερα 
ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ!

----------


## katrina

prin 2 meres piga stn psyxiatro epeidi t zitisa aptous goneis mou.fetos teleiwnw t sxoleio..o psuxiatros m eipe otiexw perasei polu asximes katastaseis k m sunesthse oti prepei na kanw therapeia me ladose..kathe apogevma stenaxwriemai epeidi den eimai efxaristimeni aptn eafto m,th ithela n eimai pio psulh pio omorfi k pio adunath,zhlevw oles tis kopeles pou exoun afta pou thewrw ws protupo gunaikas,g afto me pianoun kriseis k trww oti brw k amesws meta kataligw stin toualeta apobalontas oti efaga,ta sabbata den bgainw eksw dioti thelw na tirw tis analogies tou protupou mou k epeidi exw perasei mia ebdomada pou kathe mera trww k t bgazw den tis plhrw.thelw na eimai panemorfi na eimai erwtevsimi.pistevw oti oi proigoumenes m sxeseis m dimiourgisan afta ta comples giati stin oikogeneia m pote den upirxe tetoio thema.(omorfias)eimai poromeni m tin kalesthisia k tis fotografiseis,pernaw ateleiwtes wres xazevontas fotografiseis.exw kanei kiolas.o pateras m den einai pliroforhmenos g t problima p exw k thewrei oti t ladose mporei n exoun parenergeies.ti pistevete?eimai fusiologiki?ta ladose einai blabera?

----------


## dimitrios

γεια σου κατερινα, για τα φαρμακα ρωτα καλυτερα τον γιατρο σου για το πως λειτουργουν. 
παρατηρω ομως πως εχεις κολλησει να γινεις το πρωτυπο σου. η αληθεια ειναι νομιζω πως τα λαθος προτυπα μας εχουν ταραξει, και ειδικα αυτα τα επιφανειακα προτυπα που μας κανουν να νιωθουμε υποδιεστεροι επειδη δεν ειμαστε επιφανιακοι σαν αυτα. 
σαν αντρας σου μιλαω, πως για το αγορι που θα σε ερωτευτει εισουν εισαι και θα εισαι ερωτευσιμη και ομορφη ειτε εχεις τετοια πρωτυπα ειτε οχι. ειλικρινα λυπαμαι σαν αντρας που συχνα ακομα και οι \"καλυτερες\" ( να μου επιτραπει ο ορος) γυναικες αφιερωνεστε και αναλωνεστε ακραια στα προτυπα σας και παραμελειτε την ουσια της ολης υποθεσης πως ο αλλος θα ελκυσθει οντως απο την ομορφια σου, αλλα το αν θα μεινει και θα σε αγαπησει η θα σε παρατησει μετα την πραξη οφειλεται μονο και μονο στην ψυχη σου και οχι στην εμφανιση. γιαυτο μην ζηλευεις τιποτα, επιπλεον το υψος και οι αναλογιες δεν σημαινουν και ομορφια η ερωτευσιμοτητα γιατι καποτε για την παρεα μου η πιο ερωτευσιμη κοπελα για εμας ηταν η πιο κοντη απο ολες!!!

----------


## Elie

Συγνώμη αλλά επειδή με τράβηξε η αρχική ανάρτηση, θα ήθελα απλά να πω ότι γνώρισα έναν νάρκισσο και είχα μαζί του μια αυτοκαταστροφική σχέση, που κράτησε με διαλείματα, ούτε λίγο, ούτε πολύ 10 χρόνια. Το κύριο χαρακτηριστικό του φίλου μου ήταν η απόλυτη αδυναμία ταύτισης με κάποιον άλλο, η παντελής έλλειψη εμπάθειας, η ανυπαρξία συναισθημάτων που δεν είχαν κάποιο προσωπικό όφελος για τον ίδιο. Ήταν ιδιαίτερα γοητευτικός, αλλά και συναισθηματικά κολλημένος στην εφηβεία. Έπρεπε συνέχεια να λαμβάνει την αυτοεπιβεβαίωση από τις γυναίκες (λόγω της προβληματικής σχέσης που είχε με τη μητέρα του) και στις σχέσεις του υποκαθιστούσε την εκάστοτε ερωμένη με τη μητέρα, η οποία θα του συγχωρούσε τα πάντα. Ήταν ενοχικός και εκλογίκευε τα πάντα, ακόμη και το συναίσθημα. Πίστευε ότι ήταν ξεχωριστός και πιο έξυπνος από τον μέσο όρο και γι\' αυτό το λόγο έπεφτε σε κατάθλιψη όταν η πραγματικότητα τού έδειχνε κάτι άλλο. Προσπάθησα πολλές φορές να τον βοηθήσω και να του μιλήσω και όταν πάψαμε μετά από δική μου πρωτοβουλία να έχουμε σεξουαλική σχέση, απευθύνθηκε σε ειδικό (η σχέση μας αποτέλεσε ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της όλης διαδικασίας). Σε κάποια σποραδικά τηλέφωνα που ανταλλάξαμε, μου έλεγε ενθουσιασμένος πως η ειδικός του έλεγε διάφορα και πως έκανε πρόοδο. Η μεγάλη πλάκα βέβαια ήταν ότι ήταν ακριβώς τα ίδια πράγματα που του έλεγα και εγώ, μόνο που δεν ήταν σε θέση να ακούσει. Η απόφασή μου να κόψω μαζί του, παρά το δέσιμο που είχαμε σε πολλά επίπεδα, ήταν ότι πιο υγιές έχω κάνει στη ζωή μου. 

Τώρα αναφορικά με σένα Κατρίνα, ειλικρινά στενοχωριέμαι πως όλα και περισσότερα νεαρά κορίτσια πέφτουν στη λούμπα των διατροφικών διαταραχών. Και εγώ είμαι πρώην βουλιμική οπότε καταλαβαίνω τι σε έχει πιάσει, να ξέρεις όμως πως δεν θα σε βγάλει πουθενά. Κοριτσάκι μου, δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι προσπαθείς να μοιάσεις σε κάτι που δεν υπάρχει; Η φυσιολογική γυναίκα δεν είναι αυτή που βλέπεις στα περιοδικά, αλλά εσύ και εγώ, με τις ατέλειές μας και με αυτά που κάνουν τον καθένα μας ιδιαίτερο. Κανείς δεν πρόκειται να ερωτευτεί ένα ωραίο \"τσόφλι\" αν από μέσα δεν υπάρχει ένας ωραίος άνθρωπος. Το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις είναι να χαλάσεις την υγεία σου και τίποτα άλλο. Η ζωή είναι εκεί έξω και είναι για όλους τους ανθρώπους, όλων των μεγεθών και των σχημάτων! Μην αναλώνεις την καλύτερη ηλικία σου!

----------


## Lou!

διάβασα την αρχή αυτού του thread και μου προέκυψε μια απορία:

αν κάποιος τύχει να πρέπει να συναναστραφεί μια ναρκισσιστική προσωπικότητα, πως πρέπει να συμπεριφέρεται?
πρέπει να της κάνει όλα τα χατίρια για να είναι ευχαριστημένη?
ακόμα κι αν του πρώτου του σπάσουν τα νεύρα?
νομίζω ότι έχω συναναστραφεί παρόμοιου τύπου άτομο στο παρελθόν. βέβαια δεν το ήξερα τότε ότι υπάρχει τέτοια διαταραχή. αλλά ήταν απίστευτα κουραστικός άνθρωπος.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> διάβασα την αρχή αυτού του thread και μου προέκυψε μια απορία:
> 
> αν κάποιος τύχει να πρέπει να συναναστραφεί μια ναρκισσιστική προσωπικότητα, πως πρέπει να συμπεριφέρεται?
> πρέπει να της κάνει όλα τα χατίρια για να είναι ευχαριστημένη?
> ακόμα κι αν του πρώτου του σπάσουν τα νεύρα?
> νομίζω ότι έχω συναναστραφεί παρόμοιου τύπου άτομο στο παρελθόν. βέβαια δεν το ήξερα τότε ότι υπάρχει τέτοια διαταραχή. αλλά ήταν απίστευτα κουραστικός άνθρωπος.


οταν λες \"πρεπει\", τι ακριβως εννοεις?
πρεπει=ωστε να θεωρηθεις απο τους γυρω ευγενικος?
πρεπει=ωστε να ικανοποιησεις εκεινον?
πρεπει=ωστε να πετυχεις κατι?και τι θα μπορουσε να ειναι αυτο το κατι?

----------


## Lou!

το πρέπει το λέω με την έννοια, όχι για να φανώ εγώ καλή (ευχαρίστως θα φαινόμουνα κακιά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση), αλλά για να μην της δημιουργήσω εξτρα ταραχή. όσον αφορά το \"πετύχω κάτι\", ηταν η μητέρα του πρώτου μου αμόρε. τύχαν κ κάποιες κακές καταστασεις τοτε, εχασε ξαφνικα τον αντρα της και κληρονομησε και κατι οικονομικα προβληματα. αλλα περαν αυτων εκανε διαφορα περιεργα. πχ απο οπου κ να ξεκινουσε μια συζητηση μεσα σε 2 λεπτα κατεληγε σε επιδηξιομανια (ποια ηταν στην χ επαρχιακη πολη που μενανε, ποσα εβγαζε ο μακαριτης, ποσα υλικα αγαθα ειχε). αυτο ηταν μονιμο οσο καιρο την γνωρισα (περιπου 2 χρονια). πολυ πιεστικη, ηθελε πχ να κατσω να πιω καφε μαζι της, ηταν και εμενα τα social skills πάτος τότε, τελικά καθόμουνα και εκνευριζόμουνα. γίνανε και αλλα χαριτωμένα. την έπιασε τσιγουνιτιδα λόγω οικονομικής ανασφάλειας και ξενοίκιασε το σπίτι της και έψαχνε να φιλοξενηθεί η κόρη της σε κάποιο άλλο σπίτι. οπότε, (δεν τους ήξερα και καλά, 2 μήνες τα είχα με το παιδί όταν πέθανε ο πατέρας του) προσφερθήκαμε κι εμείς, τελικώς συγκατοίκησα 8 μήνες με την κόρη της που της έμοιαζε κάπως. (k όχι ότι δεν είχε, είχε, αλλα ένιωθε ότι δεν είχε τίποτα). η συγκατοικηση φαινομενικα πηγε πολυ καλα, δικο μου θυμο δεν θυμαμαι να εξεφρασα ποτε, γιατι η αδερφουλα του πρωην ηταν κ ευαισθητο παιδι... μην το παρει κ στραβα...
φυσικά φίλοι δεν είδα να υπήρχανε, οι \"φίλοι\" τους ήταν οι επαγγελματικές σχέσεις του συζύγου της που άρχισαν να την κάνουν με ελαφρά και το κύριο κριτήριο ανθρώπινης αξίας το πόσα βγάζει κάποιος. εγώ προσωπικά δεν συμφωνούσα καθόλου με αυτή τη νοοτροπία. σταδιακά προσπαθούσα να έχω όσο λιγότερα μπορούσα k ξέκοψα οριστικά όταν χώρισα.
θελω να πω οτι αυτη κ η κορη της φαινοντουσαν οχι κ πολυ στα καλα τους κ οτι χρειαζονταν συμπαρασταση, αλλα κ εγω λειαν συντομως τα πηρα με αυτα που γινανε. μια φορα προς το τελος της σχεσης τολμισα κ της ειπα μια κουβεντα (της μητερας) για τη μεγαλομανια της κ μετα εγινε ο χαμος, εβγαλε το ογκωδες λογυδριο ποσο εναρετος ανθρωπος ηταν κλπ κλπ.
εγω δεν της ειχα καμια υποχρεωση (αν και με το ζορι ετρωγα μερικα απο τα φαγητα της, λογω πιεστικου κερασματος).
ποσο θα επρεπε να ανεχομαι τα στραβα αλλων? να σημειωσω οτι τοτε ειμουνα πολυ καλα, ειχα παθει μια κριση λιγο πιο παλια και την ξεπερασα, οποτε ειχα τα περιθωρια να στραπατσαριστω για ανευθυνοτητες αλλων (?)...

----------


## Remedy

κοιτα...
δεν ειμαι και πολυ καλη στις διαγνωσεις..
εισαι βεβαιη οτι προκειται για \"ναρκισιστικη προσωπικοτητα\", εμενα περισσοτερο σαν \"μουλαρα\" προσωπικοτητα μου φανηκε...
νομιζω κατα πρωτον, οτι εισια ασφαλης, μια ςκαι δεν αφορα πλεον την ζωη σου , οποτε μαλλον απο περιεργεια το ρωτας.
κατα δευτερον, εγω δεν αντεχω τετοιου ειδους ατομα, βαριεμαι φριχτα και θα ξεκοβα πολυ νωριτερα.(μα με δυο μηνες σχεσεις τι ηθελες κι εσυ να παραγνωριστεις με ολο του το σοι???)
για την συγκατοικηση δεν το συζητω καν....δεν θα το εκανα με τπτ..

και γενικοτερα ειμαι της αποψης οτι η ζωη ειναι μικρη για να ασχολουμαστε πολυ με ατομα που δεν μας αφορουν....

----------


## FreakOut

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. 
*

----------


## kris

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. 
Σε περίπτωση που συνεχιστεί η δημιουργία νεών προφίλ από το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο, οι συκοφαντικές δυσφημίσεις και οι προσβολές προς την προσωπικότητα διαχειριστών και μελών του φόρουμ, ενημερώνω πως θα απευθυνθω στη δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος και θα προχωρήσω σε μήνυση, ασκώντας κάθε νόμιμο δικαίωμα.

ΝίκοςD.*

----------


## menippos

υποφερω αλλα πλεον απο τις συνεπειες του ναρκισσισμου μου.ειναι κατι που προσπαθησα να αλλαξω να βελτιωσω αλλα στην ουσια ηταν ολη η προσωπικοτητα μου.νομιζα οτι ειχα πληρωσει αρκετα οτι ειχα απαλλαγει απο την ηλιθια αναγκη να με θαυμαζουν να με προσεχουν ακομη και να με λυπουνται αλλα δεν ειχα καταφερει να το ξεπερασω ουσιαστικα και να βαλω κατι υγιες στη θεση του.η χειροτερη συνεπεια για μενα ηταν οτι δεν ζουσα την σχεση που ειχα και ηταν το μονο αξιο νοηματος που ειχα στη ζωη μου καθως τα τελευταια δεκα χρονια το μυαλο μου εχει σακατευτει απο καταχρησεις και ψυχοφαρμακα εντος και εκτος ψυχιατρειου.και χωρισα εκ των πραγματων καθως εκανα αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας.ο λογος γι αυτο ηταν οτι ζουσα μια περιεργη καταθλιψη για καιρο υπο την επηρρεια νευροληπτικων.στα χαρτια πασχω απο διπολικη διαταραχη,σε καποια απο τα εξιτηρια μου εχει γραφτει αντιδραστικη καταθλιψη,μεταιχμιακη διαταραχη,συναισθηματικη διαταραχη και διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας.ηταν ισως η πρωτη φορα που αγαπουσα τοσο μια γυναικα και ακομη αγαπω αλλα τα πολλα νευροληπτικα ειχαν διαλυσει καθε αισθηση εαυτου ζωης και συναισθηματων

----------


## carrot

το αντίθετο της ναρκισιστικής προσωπι κότητας ποιόν είναι?

----------


## menippos

τι θελεις να πεις;να βρω το αντιθετο και να γινω αυτο;;

----------


## victimoffate

> Απο το e-psychology :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εχει κανείς εμπειρίες απο τέτοια άτομα για να μοιραστεί ? 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος συμπεριφοράς που είναι ο ''καλύτερος'' προς άτομα με αυτή την διαταραχή ?


Βεβαίως ! 

Τα τελευταία δέκα χρόνια έχω ένα συνάδελφο νάρκισσο ! 
Είναι μια απίστευτη εμπειρία. Εύχομαι να μη γεννηθεί ξανά νάρκισσος στον πλανήτη. Είναι μια μάστιγα των ανθρωπίνων σχέσεων.

----------


## Macgyver

> το αντίθετο της ναρκισιστικής προσωπι κότητας ποιόν είναι?




Το συμπλεγμα κατωτεροτητας ? ( το original )

----------


## victimoffate

Πώς θα ξεφορτωθώ ένα νάρκισο «συνάδελφο» στη δουλειά, που μου κάνει τη ζωή σκατά ; 
Πώς ;

----------


## kavkaz

αχαχαχχααχχα τι μου 8υμησατε....οι πρωην κοπελες μου μου λεγανε συχνα οτι ειμαι ναρκισσος αλλα ποτε δεν εδινα σημασια,μου λεγανε οτι τις χειριζομουνα αλλα εγω νομιζω πως ποτε δεν εκανα κατι τετοιο απλως εχω ενα θεματακι ,θελω οι γυναικες να μου λενε συνεχεια ποσο ομορφος ειμαι να μου λενε οτι τους αρεσω να με συγκρινουν με αλλους και να με βγαζουν τον καλυτερο δεν νομιζω να ναι χειρισμος αυτο ,τωρα θα με ρωτησεις γιατι εσυ δεν ξερεις αν εισαι ομορφος και φυσικα το ξερω και δεν θα ανταλλαζα με τιποτα την ομορφια μου απλως εχω αναγκη να ακουω συνεχεια ωραια λογια ,οσο για συναισθηματισμους και τετοια δεν τα θελω εγω εμενα με ενδιαφερει οι γυναικες να με κανουν να αισθανομαι ωραια και ειναι ομορφες για να φαινομαι εγω και γενικα πιστευω οτι η ομορφια ειναι δυναμη και υποτιμαω τους ασχημους και τους χοντρους γιατι τους θεωρω τεμπεληδες και μη χαρισματικους . δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει τιποτα κακο σε αυτα που ειπα

----------


## Anakin

> αχαχαχχααχχα τι μου 8υμησατε....οι πρωην κοπελες μου μου λεγανε συχνα οτι ειμαι ναρκισσος αλλα ποτε δεν εδινα σημασια,μου λεγανε οτι τις χειριζομουνα αλλα εγω νομιζω πως ποτε δεν εκανα κατι τετοιο απλως εχω ενα θεματακι ,θελω οι γυναικες να μου λενε συνεχεια ποσο ομορφος ειμαι να μου λενε οτι τους αρεσω να με συγκρινουν με αλλους και να με βγαζουν τον καλυτερο δεν νομιζω να ναι χειρισμος αυτο ,τωρα θα με ρωτησεις γιατι εσυ δεν ξερεις αν εισαι ομορφος και φυσικα το ξερω και δεν θα ανταλλαζα με τιποτα την ομορφια μου απλως εχω αναγκη να ακουω συνεχεια ωραια λογια ,οσο για συναισθηματισμους και τετοια δεν τα θελω εγω εμενα με ενδιαφερει οι γυναικες να με κανουν να αισθανομαι ωραια και ειναι ομορφες για να φαινομαι εγω και γενικα πιστευω οτι η ομορφια ειναι δυναμη και υποτιμαω τους ασχημους και τους χοντρους γιατι τους θεωρω τεμπεληδες και μη χαρισματικους . δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει τιποτα κακο σε αυτα που ειπα


Γιατι μη χαρισματικους? Μπορει να εχουν ταλεντα ασχετα αν ειναι ομορφοι η ασχημοι οπως και καποιος ομορφος μπορει να μην ειναι χαρισματικος και να ειναι αχρηστος, οσο για τα παραπανω ειναι συμπτωματα ναρκισιμου, πηγαινε κοιτα το.

----------


## 66psy

> Γιατι μη χαρισματικους? Μπορει να εχουν ταλεντα ασχετα αν ειναι ομορφοι η ασχημοι οπως και καποιος ομορφος μπορει να μην ειναι χαρισματικος και να ειναι αχρηστος, οσο για τα παραπανω ειναι συμπτωματα ναρκισιμου, πηγαινε κοιτα το.


πιστευω οτι ο ντοριαν γκρει απο πανω μας δουλευει γενικα!!!!
κι αν δεν το κανει δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να παει να το κοιταξει ετσι επειδη το διαβασε σε ενα σχολιο.
δεν βλεπεις τι γραφει το παιδι? πεταει στα δικα του συννεφα!
απορω ενας ναρκισσος που βασιζεται στην ομορφια του και το σωμα του (οχι στα χρηματα) τι μπορει να απογινει οταν φτασει στα 50!! :/

----------


## Anakin

> πιστευω οτι ο ντοριαν γκρει απο πανω μας δουλευει γενικα!!!!
> κι αν δεν το κανει δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να παει να το κοιταξει ετσι επειδη το διαβασε σε ενα σχολιο.
> δεν βλεπεις τι γραφει το παιδι? πεταει στα δικα του συννεφα!
> απορω ενας ναρκισσος που βασιζεται στην ομορφια του και το σωμα του (οχι στα χρηματα) τι μπορει να απογινει οταν φτασει στα 50!! :/


Θα το παιζει Clooney :P

----------


## kavkaz

ρε τι γραφετε πλακα μου κανετε ,πρωτον ο αλλος που λεει οτι σας δουλευω μαλλον ζηλευει η κατι τετοιο εγω απλα μπηκα και ειπα την γνωμη επισης με το που εγραψα κατι βγαλατε διαγνωση οτι ειμαι ναρκισσος ε λοιπον δεν προκειται να παω να κοιταξω τιποτα γιατι ΔΕΝ ειμαι ναρκισσος απλα με προσεχω και γουσταρω να με θαυμαζουν οσο για το αν πεταω στα συννεφα ας πεταω δεν πειραζει αυτο που εχει σημασια ειναι οτι δεν ειμ κανας τυχαιος και το παιζω ωραιος ,ειμαι ωραιος το παιζω ωραιος μαρεσει να μου λενε οτι ειμαι ωραιος και γενικα οπου παω συνεχεια σκεφτομαι οτι ολοι με κοιτανε τωρα αν τα πιστευετε η οχι ουτε καν με αγγιζει τη μονη παραχωρηση που ισως κανω ειναι απλα να σας δειξω σε φωτο ποσο ωραιος ειμαι

----------


## φλοκ

> Πώς θα ξεφορτωθώ ένα νάρκισο «συνάδελφο» στη δουλειά, που μου κάνει τη ζωή σκατά ; 
> Πώς ;


Πανε ενα πρωι και ρωτησε τον το ειναι αυτο το μαυρο χαλι που εχει

----------


## victimoffate

> Πανε ενα πρωι και ρωτησε τον το ειναι αυτο το μαυρο χαλι που εχει


Τί να τον ρωτήσω ακριβώς ;

----------


## φλοκ

> Τί να τον ρωτήσω ακριβώς ;


Οτι ακριβως σου εγραψα και αν σε ρωτησει τι εννοεις κοπανα του οτι στραβο θεωρεις οτι εχει. Δεν θελω να βγαλω κοινωνικο ρατσισμο αλλα αυτη η διαταραχη ετσι οπως διαβαζω δεν ταλαιπωρει τον ανθρωπο παρα μονο τους διπλα οποτε δεν θα τον ριξεις σε καταθλιψη η κατι τετοιο. Αν παλι κανω λαθος αστο καλυτερα.

----------


## victimoffate

ΟΚ. φλοκ, θα του τα χώσω ! Με τη βλάβη του !

----------


## Anakin

> ρε τι γραφετε πλακα μου κανετε ,πρωτον ο αλλος που λεει οτι σας δουλευω μαλλον ζηλευει η κατι τετοιο εγω απλα μπηκα και ειπα την γνωμη επισης με το που εγραψα κατι βγαλατε διαγνωση οτι ειμαι ναρκισσος ε λοιπον δεν προκειται να παω να κοιταξω τιποτα γιατι ΔΕΝ ειμαι ναρκισσος απλα με προσεχω και γουσταρω να με θαυμαζουν οσο για το αν πεταω στα συννεφα ας πεταω δεν πειραζει αυτο που εχει σημασια ειναι οτι δεν ειμ κανας τυχαιος και το παιζω ωραιος ,ειμαι ωραιος το παιζω ωραιος μαρεσει να μου λενε οτι ειμαι ωραιος και γενικα οπου παω συνεχεια σκεφτομαι οτι ολοι με κοιτανε τωρα αν τα πιστευετε η οχι ουτε καν με αγγιζει τη μονη παραχωρηση που ισως κανω ειναι απλα να σας δειξω σε φωτο ποσο ωραιος ειμαι


Δεν εβγαλα καμια διαγνωση δεν ειμαι ειδικος, απλα σου ανεφερα οτι υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να εισαι, γι αυτο σου ειπα να πας να το κοιταξεις, το να θελει καποιος να τον θαυμαζουν τοσο πολυ ειναι σημαδι,το να μην τον ενδιαφερουν οι συναισθηματισμοι σε μια σχεση και να τον ενδιαφερουν αποκλειστικα τα κοπλιμεντα ειναι και αυτο σημαδι οπως και το να ασχολειται καποιος υπερβολικα με την εμφανιση του οχι για να αρεσει σε αυτον αλλα για να αρεσει στους αλλους και να του δινουν σημασια. Δεν σου την λεω, αναγνωριζεις και μονος σου οτι ειναι προβλημα, το εγραψες και σε ενα θεμα σου αλλωστε.

----------


## 66psy

> ρε τι γραφετε πλακα μου κανετε ,πρωτον ο αλλος που λεει οτι σας δουλευω μαλλον ζηλευει η κατι τετοιο εγω απλα μπηκα και ειπα την γνωμη επισης με το που εγραψα κατι βγαλατε διαγνωση οτι ειμαι ναρκισσος ε λοιπον δεν προκειται να παω να κοιταξω τιποτα γιατι ΔΕΝ ειμαι ναρκισσος απλα με προσεχω και γουσταρω να με θαυμαζουν οσο για το αν πεταω στα συννεφα ας πεταω δεν πειραζει αυτο που εχει σημασια ειναι οτι δεν ειμ κανας τυχαιος και το παιζω ωραιος ,ειμαι ωραιος το παιζω ωραιος μαρεσει να μου λενε οτι ειμαι ωραιος και γενικα οπου παω συνεχεια σκεφτομαι οτι ολοι με κοιτανε τωρα αν τα πιστευετε η οχι ουτε καν με αγγιζει τη μονη παραχωρηση που ισως κανω ειναι απλα να σας δειξω σε φωτο ποσο ωραιος ειμαι


χααχαχαχα !
ελα ρε μελος θελω να πιστευω οτι τρολαρεις πραγματικα
ειδαλλως δεν εισαι καθολου καλα! 


δεν ειναι κακο να αισθανομαστε ωραια με την παρτη μας, αλλα θελει μετρο. 
_ υποτιμαω τους ασχημους και τους χοντρους γιατι τους θεωρω τεμπεληδες και μη χαρισματικους_ ειναι στερεοτυπικο ανωριμο αβασιμο και κανονικα θα επρεπε να ντρεπεσαι και μονο που πιστευεις τετοιο πραγμα!

----------


## 66psy

> Θα το παιζει Clooney :P


χααχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχα!

----------


## Anakin

> χααχαχαχα !
> ελα ρε μελος θελω να πιστευω οτι τρολαρεις πραγματικα
> ειδαλλως δεν εισαι καθολου καλα! 
> 
> 
> δεν ειναι κακο να αισθανομαστε ωραια με την παρτη μας, αλλα θελει μετρο. 
> _ υποτιμαω τους ασχημους και τους χοντρους γιατι τους θεωρω τεμπεληδες και μη χαρισματικους_ ειναι στερεοτυπικο ανωριμο αβασιμο και κανονικα θα επρεπε να ντρεπεσαι και μονο που πιστευεις τετοιο πραγμα!


Πεθαινω στο γελιο με το τελευταιο ''τη μονη παραχωρηση που ισως κανω ειναι απλα να σας δειξω σε φωτο *ποσο ωραιος ειμαι*'' χαχαχαχαχα

----------

